# How much protein do you eat a day?



## Jock

*How many grams of protein do you eat a day?*​
100g or more978.97%150g or more24222.39%200g or more31829.42%250g or more19317.85%300g+23121.37%


----------



## Jock

Just a querie.

You can post your weight (and or) whole diet if you want......

Cheers, Jock


----------



## robin_3_16

i eat around 200-300 because i am on cycle right now, sometimes i eat more, i also get about 700g of carbs because of bulking

gaining well too.

i weight abou 15 stone now,

not posting diet just usually eat 30g protein plus every 3 hours


----------



## winger

Nice one Robin. I am the same whey.  Lets just say you can only intake or precess about 35-50 grams of protein in one sitting. I have 3 eggs in the morning at work and also eat chicken every 3 hours. I like to eat chicken because it tastes good. Fish is better, then turkey, then chicken, then beef, then pork. Only for nutritional purposes only. So if you add up 5 or 6 meals of 30 or 50 grams of protein then you will consume anywhere from 150-300 grams a day. I think 300 is kinda hard on the body. It turns to urea in the body and you need to get that out. Lots of water. If you are not on any gear then I would take the lower number. If you are on the gear you could take the higher number. It also depends on how big the man is. What is your pure muscle mass minus your water, fat and bone. If you know what that is then you can make an even better answer to your question. Arnold says 1 1/2 grams per body weight. But what if the guy is all fat and dosn't train? It is not science, it is common sense and trial and error.


----------



## OnePack

Today I had:

just after i woke up at 2pm - milk, a crossont (lunch)

5pm - rice, chicken, veg, 2 muller yoghurts put into the microwave, cod liver oil, garlic pearl, english tea

9:15pm - chips, fish steak thing, peas, protein milk shake

11:30pm - pot noodle and a pizza, green tea

11:35pm (still hungry) - 2 eggs (boiled), half a pizza, tuna sandwich with a bit of mild cheese

1am - whey protein with water

1:30am - whey protein with milk

3:30am - beans, potato waffles, cheese, peas, fried eggs.

around 4am - milk before sleep


----------



## OnePack

i forgot to mention, plenty of water in between the meals, except for just before bed cos i dont wanna be desperate for the toilet in the middle of the night (or morning) lol


----------



## OnePack

> Originally posted by Jock
> 
> *Just a querie.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> You can post your weight (and or) whole diet if you want......*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Cheers, Jock *


cool..i didnt know u could do polls in here. would we be able to see who's voted for what?


----------



## winger

To me it seems like you obtain to many carbs from the wrong foods. Change the startchy carbs with green vegitables.


----------



## OnePack

well, i like peas! can u give me some examples of the types of food with better carbs?


----------



## Panthro

400g minimum per day. will post up diet when got time later....


----------



## Great White

300g + here.

6ft 2", 225lb+


----------



## hackskii

just over 100

If I got some high protein beer I can double that

I need to eat more protein especially on cycle but just get lazy and dont have a big appitite.


----------



## winger

> Originally posted by MatracaBergFan
> 
> *well, i like peas! can u give me some examples of the types of food with better carbs? *


Brocolli, asparagus, spinish, brustle sprouts. You also should eat some tomatoes for the prostate. Randy Coutour is on a high greens diet and that guy has unlimited cardio. He is an amazing 40 year old fighter that was number on untill last saturday. Ufc champ.

I eat about 120-150 grams of protein. Mostly from chicken, not protein drinks.


----------



## BSF James

180grams-a-day-ish at the moment (around 1g per lb of bodyweight). If I'm bulking its about 1.2g per lb, when dieting its about 1.5g per lb.


----------



## BSF James

> Originally posted by winger
> 
> * So if you add up 5 or 6 meals of 30 or 50 grams of protein then you will consume anywhere from 150-300 grams a day. I think 300 is kinda hard on the body. It turns to urea in the body and you need to get that out. Lots of water. *


Spot on. When you take in more protein than you need, the stress is on the kidneys to excrete all that excess nitrogen.


----------



## T-man

about 200-300g protein per day

at 215 pounds.


----------



## Great White

> Originally posted by hackskii
> 
> *
> If I got some high protein beer I can double that*
> 
> *
> *


He he - I hear ya mate


----------



## Jock

I usually get around 120-150g a day - not enough I know....


----------



## IronFXme

Around 350g ....probably too much but not to worry - come on Jock, bump that intake up bro.


----------



## Jock

Hehe have to get some Russian Bear lol......


----------



## Panthro

fcuk me jock, i get 120-150g within 2 hours of waking inside me! Well almost, prob about 120.

Get it down you lad!


----------



## Jock

Yeah you're right, thats probably why my training has hit a bit of a rut.

Uni lifestyle, plus a lack of £££'s doesn't help, but I'm sorting the problem.

Ever tried bigfella's protein pancake recipe???


----------



## IronFXme

Nope, seen it though - looks good.


----------



## Panthro

no, but i use his protein bar recipie though, but only use half the honey and add a bit of water. They are really good!


----------



## Jock

Yeah I'm gonna try and make both.....the protein panckakes tast a bit sh*tty ok but 20 egg whites is some serious protein.

I've heard great things about the protein bar recipe, I'll try and post it later.

Jock


----------



## hackskii

Jock, thanks for all those articles, I read a bunch of them. Like your additions to the board. I read the HGH, HCG, EQ, Test cyp, Proviron. All today at work....OOPS

Keep up the good work bro!


----------



## winger

Dittos


----------



## OnePack

> Originally posted by Jock
> 
> *Yeah I'm gonna try and make both.....the protein panckakes tast a bit sh*tty ok but 20 egg whites is some serious protein.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I've heard great things about the protein bar recipe, I'll try and post it later.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Jock *


what's wrong with the egg yellow (yolk), i thought there's more protein in it?


----------



## robdog

i think theres abit of fat in it too mate


----------



## Jock

Heh no probs Hackskii.

I put the more commonly used substances up for now, and if Paul doesn't mind I'll carry on and put some others up later.

MatracabergFan: Egg yolks have a good amount of protein but also a lot of saturated fat, I eat them ONLY when I'm bulking.


----------



## OnePack

can't be more than the amount in a single meal..?


----------



## Jock

Here was my diet today (non-training), if anyone wants to critique or offer some feedback I'd be grateful

Meal 1: Oatmeal + 3 scoops hey in milk

Meal 2: Met-Rx MRP in milk

Meal 3: Tuna salad

Meal 4: 1 Chicken breast (fried) + brown rice

Meal 5: 6 Egg-whites 3 scoops whey in milk

Approx 165g protein

Bigfellas Protein Bar Recipe:

1 cup Natural peanut butter

8 tablespoons honey

1&1/4 cups whey protein powder

1 cup of uncooked oatmeal

Mix the pb and honey in a bowl, microwave on full for 80 secs. Add the rest and mix together (get your hands in man!!) can add raisins/nuts etc to taste. Smooth into 13x9 tray and leave for 20 mins. Cut into 10 to 12 equal bars and wrap and store in fridge!!

MatracaBergFan here is the breakdown of a cooked egg yolk:

Nutrients Amount

Calories (kcals) 60.9

Carbohydrates (gm) 0.3

Protein (gm) 2.8

Total Fat (gm) 5.2

Saturated Fat (gm) 1.6

Cholesterol (mg) 217.8

Sodium (mg) 7.3

Potassium (mg) 16

Iron (mg) 0.6

Dietary Fiber (gm)

Judge for yourself

Jock


----------



## Panthro

right mate, 1stly as your aware, there is a serious lack of protein, i know its expensive, and im a student too, but there are ways to get it on the cheap. Also not enough veg (particularly green veg).

Your also getting most of your protein from supplements. This isnt good either. Looks like you got no fat in there either. I say it till im blue in the face, fats are VERY important. You need to get your EFAs in there. So get some egg yolks, nuts, EV olive oil, fatty fish (smoked mackrell is dirt cheap) etc, these will help.

Cheap, student friendly protein sources:

tuna- loads of it, blended up with cordial etc. If you can eat it, get a load down you!

Eggs- cheap and top quality protein. Dont be scared of yolks. 1000 ways to cook eggs, so your laughing

Cottage cheese- for before bed. Slow releasing protein, really cheap too

I got to wholesale markets to get my meat and pay £3.50 per kilo for chicken breasts! So i can afford to eat a kilo per day easily! If you dont have access to markets (and all big towns hav em-you just have to ask about) then one of the supermarkets always have 1/2 price chicken breasts on offer.

I cant really put together a diet template till i know your stats, so post em up, and ill give you an idea.

Also make sure you get protein in you at least every 3 hours, every 2 is better.

And 1 more thing for now, 1st thing AM have your whey in water. Your body needs to absorb it asap! And milk slooooows it down!

All the best

joolz


----------



## Panthro

yeah, but egg yolks have lots of omega 3's in them, and you need these, so dont be shy.....


----------



## winger

More in the natural eggs, then the others. Nice post super. I agree with that. The yoke of an egg has lecithin in it and that lowers colesterol, that is a good thing. Plus why would you take something out of the equation that is so natural. An egg has everything you need but vitamin c. Foods are a longer lasting protein than the quick pop you get from whey. First thing in the morning and right after a workout and thats about it. Also green vegies and fiber are very good for you. If you dont get enough oils then you wont senthisise what your body needs to grow. It supresses insulin and keeps the body leaner. With the good oils you can also lower your ldls and raise your hdls.


----------



## BSF James

Yolks get a bad rap. People avoid them because they are traditionally thought of as being high in cholesterol.

In reality, the cholesterol in the food we eat is so small in comparison to the cholesterol processed in our liver every single day that its a bit like throwing a glass of water in the ocean - not going to make much difference. Egg yolks have quite a few fat burning ingredients in them. That said, they are higher in calories and fat so perhaps its wise not to have many if you are dieting.


----------



## winger

Silentbob you are the man. I like your addy also.........ha ha ha


----------



## OnePack

do we get to c who's voted 4 wohat?


----------



## winger

I was wondering if the guys that are eating the most protein if they are the biggest?


----------



## robin_3_16

here was my diet yesterday had a bad day today

breakfast

tropicana start up and chocolate nutri grain

lunch 3 eggs mashed potatoe and a large cumberland sausage

snack 1 chicken breast and baked potatoe with tuna and cottage cheese

1 half serving nlarge 2

snack 2 2 boiled eggs 2 large sandwhiches with pastrami and salami

2 boiled eggs

1 half serving nlarge 2

feedback guys?

this is an average day


----------



## winger

Well Robin I think your diet is better than it was. I also think you are eating more and right now that is a good thing. I would like to see you eat more fruits and vegitables with your protein. Not so much potatoes but brocolli and spinish and apples and peaches. These are just some of the fruits and vegitables that I want you to eat. Once again the diet is key. Im not saying that your diet is bad but I am saying that it could be better.


----------



## Panthro

also, i dont recommend tropicana products. They are [email protected]! The startup is crap too unfortunately, much cheaper and bette rto make your own version with oats and protein powder yourself!

Also, im not a fan of Nlarge2. some "hardgainers" love it, but its got far too much sugar in it IMO. Just looking at sugar makes me fat, so all depends on you, but there are much better weight gainers out there... Pro-mass by CNP is my fave

Agree with winger, more veg is needed too.


----------



## robin_3_16

thanks guys, the thing is i don't take it persoanlly it is constructive,

i just bought a usn product called muscle fuel mass

where is good to buy what you recommend super?

thanks winger will try more veg,

have been eating alot of fromage fraiche too becuaes unfortunately don't eat fruit

and no sugar pure orange juice

thanks again guys!


----------



## winger

Hey Robin, how many more weeks do you have on the gear? How is the strength? Are you happy how you look now?


----------



## Jock

I think you can actually eat too much protein.....

I read somewhere that you the amount of protein you should eat should be relative to your idividual amount of metabolically active tissue.

So if a 200lb man has a bodyfat percentage of 14% then he has 172lbs of LBM, therefore he does not need to use the '1g of protein per lb of bodyweight rule' as the excess protein will be either excreted or stored as fat.

Obviously you need to manipulate your protein inatke to be in line with your goals.....but I think it is possible to go protein crazy and eat too much.


----------



## BSF James

> Originally posted by Jock
> 
> *I think you can actually eat too much protein.....*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I read somewhere that you the amount of protein you should eat should be relative to your idividual amount of metabolically active tissue.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> So if a 200lb man has a bodyfat percentage of 14% then he has 172lbs of LBM, therefore he does not need to use the '1g of protein per lb of bodyweight rule' as the excess protein will be either excreted or stored as fat.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Obviously you need to manipulate your protein inatke to be in line with your goals.....but I think it is possible to go protein crazy and eat too much. *


I agree mate. There was a recent study investigating the diets of many non competitive bodybuilders/strength trainers, involving extensive blood tests etc.. Not one of the subjects were found to be deficient in protein but many were deficient in healthy fats, calcium and carbs. I think the magazines have got people going crazy with how much protein they eat. Flex recommends 2g per lb of bodyweight per day - they know that their readers take a lot of notice of what they say and that this will then benefit weider and all the other supplement brands. My income is largely dependant on selling supplements, but I'm not someone who will lie to people and tell them they need stuff they dont just to increase my profit. I think 1g per lb a day is enough in most cases. I have yet to see conclusive scientific evidence to suggest that overfeeding protein is of great benefit. You only need enough protein to provide adequate material for muscle growth and repair.


----------



## BSF James

> Originally posted by superjoolz
> 
> *also, i dont recommend tropicana products. They are [email protected]! The startup is crap too unfortunately, much cheaper and bette rto make your own version with oats and protein powder yourself! *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Also, im not a fan of Nlarge2. some "hardgainers" love it, but its got far too much sugar in it IMO. Just looking at sugar makes me fat, so all depends on you, but there are much better weight gainers out there... Pro-mass by CNP is my fave*
> 
> *
> *


Tropicanna - I agree that most of their products arent great (hence we dont stock them), but I actually quite like their start up. Its healthier than eating a bowl of frosties anyway! 

NLarge - I think nlarge is a good product. The ingredients aren't that dissimilar to pro mass and I actually think its a better quality product. I've used both for bulking, and a much better proportion of my gains were lean when using nlarge. Almost all weight gainers contain some amount of sugar, but most people who use weight gainers are hardgainers who need a lot of calories. I'm pretty carb sensitive myself, so I dont tend to use them very often anymore.

A lot of sports teams seem to be using the USN muscle fuel products at the moment. Feedback has been very good. I'm going to start using some myself tomorrow.


----------



## BSF James

> Originally posted by winger
> 
> *I was wondering if the guys that are eating the most protein if they are the biggest? *


Yeah, that would be quite interesting. If you look at the number of grams per lb of bodyweight, that is probably the most important figure.

E.g:

Robin 0.95-1.4g/lb

Paul 1.33g/lb

Myself 1-1.2g/lb

T man 0.93-1.39g/lb

Dont know anyone elses weight. All pretty similar though really. If you could measure g/lb of lean bodyweight that would be an even better comparison. Its a very difficult to compare how the protein intake effects the size of the person since there are so many other factors - e.g. natural or 'chemically enhanced', height, size of frame, training efficiency, other nutrients consumed etc...


----------



## Panthro

Robin- supplement wise, im biased i suppose, i use Biohazard. They aren't cheap, but they are v good. However, when cash is tight, i use dymatize elite whey and reflex whey. sometimes i use promass,but i avoid supps as i belive food is better, except 1st thing AM and PWO. Im lucky coz i get all mine cost price   but after a quick scout of all the discount sites i know of, it seems Silentbob is the cheapest for those, so id get em from him! (he hasnt paid me for this!) Infact, SB, you should be advertising more, you're cheap!

Oh, and i also use loads of glutamine, but that comes by "special" delivery..


----------



## BSF James

Cheers superjoolz. Glad you think so - cheque's in the post 

If we manage to sell our gym, we will be advertising a lot more. We have been in flex once, but it was in that page in the back with all the porn lines! Hoping to do a catalogue insert in either Flex or M&F in the next six months (again, dependant upon selling the gym).


----------



## winger

Good luck on selling your gym. Silentbob.


----------



## BSF James

Thanks mate. Its a bit of a nailbiter at the moment. Very frustrating.


----------



## winger

> Originally posted by silentbob
> 
> *Thanks mate. Its a bit of a nailbiter at the moment. Very frustrating. *


I know all about frustrated. It will all work out. I feel all things work out for the best.


----------



## robin_3_16

yeh it will mate

thanks for all the feedback guys, i am waiting till my cycle is over then i am going to change supplements possibly i agree too much pressure is put on protein i eat what i can and get what i cana and thats the way it works out u know

winger i have gained quite abit on cycle mainly muscle infact i believe i have lost fat and wore quite a tigfht shirt that SB sent with my order and all the guys at the gym said i looked loads bigger which made me feel so good

still a bit worried about bf but that is easy to get rid of,

strength i am reaching benching bodyweight on my one rep max but laying off the one rep max this week

will do it next week because that is the end of my cycle

currently got one rep at 90kg i was very happy with that

want to gain more and hold onto all of it, and post cycle want to actually carry on gainaing

while on cycle feel i have learned alot to gain more naturally i really hope

i am excited about the concept of getting bigger bi's and toning them at the same time

i just want to do my best and feel like i get nowehere sometimes

money is getting tight from all the stuff but i am thinking of taking supers advice and going to my local market tomorrow and trying to get a lb of chicken breast if it is about 4 quid that will be good

but thanks mate yeh i am feeling like my body is better but still not happy, want to get bigger arms for sure, not happy with the gains there but legs have caboomed

thanks again guys!


----------



## winger

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> * want to get ****** arms for sure, not happy with the gains there but legs have caboomed*
> 
> *
> thanks again guys! *


I am laughing my butt off. Nice typo. I am very happy for you robin. It will come just be patient. Post cycle keep the weight heavy 8-10 but dont do as many sets. That way you can keep your strength and when you rebound you will be pushing the heavier weights and heavier weights mean more muscle. I have kept my strenght, 20 pounds lighter and am still at 75 tes level. Should be 300-700. So diet and correct training are in order post cycle. I am a wreck though.


----------



## robin_3_16

changed the typo damnit

man you will get there, my balls are smaller but still happy

the thing is before doing legs was a chore but i want my legs to be huge too, i want to work to be big

so u think cut the sets down, and do 8-10 reps

and my strength and size won't go unless its water and it has too?

thanks mate!


----------



## Jock

Best of luck with your cycle Robin, it's awesome being on ain't it bro? Your arms and chest bursting out of your shirts, people commenting, personal bests and awesome pumps in the gym....

Just remember you will have to come off at some point and it can feel pretty sh*tty feeling smaller, weaker in the gym etc.

Eat big right through the rest of your cycle and PCT, keep lifting hard and you should keep most of the gains that you worked so hard to get.

Stay safe, Jock


----------



## winger

Yea I agree with Jock. Dont forget. Anybody can get motivated to work out on the gear. Why not, what part of getting stronger every day dosn't appeal to every guy. Last weeks workout weight is this weeks starting weight. Most of the gains you keep are done post cycle. If you get lazy to go train then that is one day behind right there.  I think there is a science to all this but it is total trial an error. If two twins are different then anything goes.


----------



## hackskii

Hey, what are you talking about?

We both are good looking.

We both are strong.

We both are smart........................OOPS!............Well one of us is!


----------



## robdog

which one hackskii.


----------



## hackskii

Both are not


----------



## winger

> Originally posted by hackskii
> 
> *Both are not *


Yea so there.


----------



## DB

200 minimum for me


----------



## nomore1324

i 230 i like to get betwen 250-300


----------



## samurai691436114498

ENOUGH i hope


----------



## John

my problem is that im not very consistant .


----------



## Timmy Smooth

John said:


> my problem is that im not very consistant .


I can relate to that.


----------



## samurai691436114498

winger said:


> I was wondering if the guys that are eating the most protein if they are the biggest?


I am    , well i might be, maybe in a sort of small sort of way


----------



## Timmy Smooth

^


----------



## winger

samurai69 said:


> I am    , well i might be, maybe in a sort of small sort of way


I am almost afraid to post! Yea, it might not be thick, but it sure is short!.:jerk:


----------



## Ironman

I take in over 300g a day

Atypical days food at this point in time for me is:

breakfast:

big bowl of oats

baguel with jam

1whole egg and 7 egg whites scrambled

mid morn:

protien shake -

double measure of whey, 1 egg, 1 egg white, 1 banana, table sp of wheatgerm

dinner:

250 grams rice

vegatables

10oz steak

bread roll with cheese

mid afternoon:

protien shake - as above

tea:

10 oz steak or equiv burgers

Oven chips or baked potatoe

salad

bread roll with cheese

as much ice cream as i can eat

supper:

protien shake as above

bowl of shreddies.

Planning to increase cals soon.


----------



## winger

That is a lot of food.


----------



## RAIKEY

mines simerlar..tho if any one wants to criticse i,m open to suggestions its a bastard to get down most days and i have grown to hate the sight of eggs.

i was thinking bout a B12 shot to help the appitite too

breakfast 8am

6x whole eggs

1 cup oats (with water)

1x slice wholemeal toast

10.30

1/2 cup oats

50 g whey

handfull cashews/walnuts

12.30

2x chicken breasts

1/2 cup rice (basmati)

veg (usually half a head of brocholi)

1/2 cup cashews

1x whole egg

2.30

1/2 cup oats

50g whey

4.30

tin tuna or salmon or mackerel

half a jacket potato

salad/veg

1/2 small tub cottage cheese

1/2 cup cashews

1x whole egg

6.00

train

7.30

50g whey/with glutomine/maltodextrin/creatine/water.

9.30

200g steak/fish/chicken

large salad/veg/

1xwhole egg

bowl of sugar free jelly

11.30

the "bed time bottle"

a nice casien/whey mix with milk


----------



## Killerkeane

dam thats good raikey...i eat that on my better days...but thats only like once every 2-3 weeks :becky:


----------



## RAIKEY

Killerkeane said:


> dam thats good raikey...i eat that on my better days...but thats only like once every 2-3 weeks :becky:


i lighten it up slightly when not "on" but for the most part eating has become a habit ...i dont enjoy it in the slightest....sad really eh?

dont know what amount of protien in there either ...gotta be 300+


----------



## Ironman

RAIKEY said:


> i lighten it up slightly when not "on" but for the most part eating has become a habit ...i dont enjoy it in the slightest....sad really eh?


I know what you mean - I only enjoy it when I throw in the sh*t like ice cream, chips and burgers to bump up the calories. Other thatn that I switch off when I eat.


----------



## paul m

i aim for 300g a day, my diet for gaining size is something like this

meal 1. 200g oats with honey, 4 slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter

50g whey

meal 2. post workout carb drink 100g carbs , 70g whey

meal 3. chicken breast and wholemeal pasta

meal 4. 2 bannanas 2 pints of milk

meal 5. chicken breast and 2 jacket potataoes

meal 6. 200-300g of steak, 2 fried eggs and chips

meal 7. 200g of oats with honey + scoop of whey

meal 8. 50g of caesin


----------



## RAIKEY

oh yeah Paul, you just reminded me bout the peanut butter.

i get thru a jar a week a bit here a bit there dont know where it goes.


----------



## winger

RAIKEY said:


> oh yeah Paul, you just reminded me bout the peanut butter.
> 
> i get thru a jar a week a bit here a bit there dont know where it goes.


All that food and a jar of peanut butter and all those cashews. What is your toilet paper bill?........lol


----------



## pitbull1436114521

600+ for me

PB


----------



## DB

pitbull said:


> 600+ for me
> 
> PB


so u have 2400 calories purely from protien? damn thats alot


----------



## pitbull1436114521

DB said:


> so u have 2400 calories purely from protien? damn thats alot


Yep

plus

300g Carb

200g Fat

Aim for 6000cal ED when bulking..

PB


----------



## Nine Pack

Pitbull, I take it you are 8 foot 3 inches tall & weigh 400lbs then?!

Dorian Yates did'nt even take that kind of volume in bud, are you sure it's not resulting in fat accumulation & stress on your kidneys? I know when I go too high as I can smell it coming out of my pores when I sweat & it aint nice. I would be very interested to see your full diet if you have time to post it.

I'm 200lbs. I take in 300g protein when on a cycle, and cut it back to 260g when off cycle. I manipulate my carbs to suit depending on time of year. I have found I can grow well on 3200 calories & not accumulate any excess fat.


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Nine Pack said:


> Pitbull, I take it you are 8 foot 3 inches tall & weigh 400lbs then?!
> 
> Dorian Yates did'nt even take that kind of volume in bud, are you sure it's not resulting in fat accumulation & stress on your kidneys? I know when I go too high as I can smell it coming out of my pores when I sweat & it aint nice. I would be very interested to see your full diet if you have time to post it.
> 
> I'm 200lbs. I take in 300g protein when on a cycle, and cut it back to 260g when off cycle. I manipulate my carbs to suit depending on time of year. I have found I can grow well on 3200 calories & not accumulate any excess fat.


400lbs not yet lol..

Always ran high protein intake..

Diet is simple

8am P/C meal

70g P

50g C

11am P/F meal

70g P

50g F

12.30 Pre training

50g P

50g C

2.30 Post training

50g P

50g C

3.30pm P/C meal

70g P

50g C

5.00pm P/C meal

70g P

50g C

8.00pm P/F meal

70g P

50g F

11.00pm P/F meal

70g P

50g F

3.30am P/F meal

70g P

50g F

Protein sources

Whey

Soy

Calcuim C

Eggs

Steak

Carb sources

Oats

Potatoes

Malto

Bananas

Raisins

Apples

Lots of veg

Fat sources

Almonds

Brazil nuts

Whole earth PB

Fish oil caps

PB


----------



## leeston

pitbull, do you have two toilets in your house?

Have you considered taking out insurance to cover burst pipes and sewrage pipe probs. Cos' you would never get me putting my hand down the pipes outside your house!!!! LOL.


----------



## leeston

Just noticed something pitbull.

Do you not like sleeping?


----------



## pitbull1436114521

lol...

Bed at just after 11.00 up at 3.30 for meal seven then back to sleep till 7.30

PB


----------



## leeston

respect mate.

I have eaten (well, had a shake) a few times at around 03.00hrs. The only reason though was because I could sleep and it made sense as I was awake to get the extra protein in.

Apart from that, I love my sleep far too much!


----------



## Ralphy

jesus, 600+ grams protein a day!

I always thought the body struggled to process anything more than 55+ grams of protein in one sitting:confused:


----------



## Nine Pack

I frequently have a midnight meal at around 2 am. This is actually very good practise as the body is never going through any fasting.

Anyway, if this works for you Pitbull and you are making quality gains, then great. Out of interest, what do you weigh, and what bodyfat are you at approximately?


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> what do you weigh, and what bodyfat are you at approximately?


Let's not forget the height shall we..........lol.

I guess if the bf% is there then it's all good.

Idealy you need to find out your lean body mass.


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> Let's not forget the height shall we..........lol.
> 
> I guess if the bf% is there then it's all good.
> 
> Idealy you need to find out your lean body mass.


Well, he only said he was'nt 400lbs so I presume he is indeed eight foot three!!


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Ha Ha...

Like I said before high protein intake works for me.. you probabily find I use alot less carbs then most.

But I find my diet to work better for me this way.. Ok

No i'm not 400lb or eight foot three..

Not that my stats have any bearing on it as everyone is different.

I'm five eight.

Off season 240-245lb

Dial in at 215lb ish

PB


----------



## Nine Pack

So looking at your diet, it adds up to about 5200 cals, not including the complimentary proteins & fats that occur on things like oats etc, which may well bump it up to the 6000 quoted.

We are similar stats and yet I can grow on 3200 cals a day, with 300g protein. I estimate your carbs at 250g which is slightly lower than mine, but not much. It's your fats that are higher than most, but I'm also taking on board a lot of clean fats & it does seem to help me stay lean (or less fat if you've seen my offseason pic earlier) in the offseason.

Just goes to show what I said on another thread, there is no 'one size fits all' in bodybuilding. PB's values are much higher than most would tolerate but as he states, it's working for him, so if it ain't broke.....


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Nine Pack said:


> So looking at your diet, it adds up to about 5200 cals, not including the complimentary proteins & fats that occur on things like oats etc, which may well bump it up to the 6000 quoted.
> 
> We are similar stats and yet I can grow on 3200 cals a day, with 300g protein. I estimate your carbs at 250g which is slightly lower than mine, but not much. It's your fats that are higher than most, but I'm also taking on board a lot of clean fats & it does seem to help me stay lean (or less fat if you've seen my offseason pic earlier) in the offseason.
> 
> Just goes to show what I said on another thread, there is no 'one size fits all' in bodybuilding. PB's values are much higher than most would tolerate but as he states, it's working for him, so if it ain't broke.....


This threads has got me thinking maybe i have let my protein intake over run..

I do suffer from a huge appetite which is my main problem..

And can get away more over eating protein then i can with carbs

Out of interest what is your diet structure like ??

PB


----------



## Nine Pack

My diet is 3200 cals, with 330g carbs, 300g protein & 75g fats (the fats vary when I have salmon, which is a couple of times a week). In the offseason I mix & match my meals depending on how busy I am. The more time at home, the more solid meals I have in relation to meal replacers, & vice versa if I'm out & about a lot. Food sources are ultra clean all year apart from my weekly Nando's;

Oats (occasionally mixed with all bran)

Brown rice

wholewheat pasta

sweet potatoes

bananas

occasionally I have wholemeal bread

Pro Peptide

Pro MR

Chicken

Turkey

Lean steak

Salmon

Eggs (6:3 ratio whites to yolks)

(I never have milk as I am lactose intolerant)

Meridian peanut butter (no palm oil, just pure peanuts)

Walnuts/ walnut oil

Udo's Oil

Pro Lipid

CLA

EV olive oil

Hemp seed oil

Flax seeds (ground fresh each time)

Pro recover pwo (still got to try the waxy maize starch thing)

I also take Pro Vital, Glucosamine & chondroitin, B complex, Vit E, Creatine E2, sida cordifolia (only use sida when dieting).

I am a dull boy..................


----------



## winger

Did anybody notice the hemp seed oil? Acutally that stuff is very good for you. I have a bottle in the refridge, but I prefer to smoke it in it's natural state....ha ha ha.

Looks good Paul! I know you said you eat allot of salmon and that is #1 in my book (big debate in the past). I know flaxseed is an omega 3 but what is your take on fish oils?

Here is mine. I put it above flaxseed, borage and every oil out there. With high levels of epa and dha it is the sh1t. But then opinions are like assholes, everybody has one.......lol.

Paul you obviously know what you are doing and look awsome.


----------



## Nine Pack

I think in theory, fish oils are better, but as you probably all know by now, I have an inherent distrust of the food industry. I think that the fish oils will have been left in the wrong conditions before being processed i.e. once the fish are cleaned, all the giblets are left in a big vat to fester before being sold for the extraction of the oils. This could lead to the qualities being compromised.

Anyway, fish burps.....no thanks. Ground flaxseeds in my porridge are delicious & provided I get a good mix of fats, I don't obsess about the ratios of O3 & O6.

Forgot to mention above that I have tons of veg like broccoli, green beans, spinach, courgettes, asparagus. I don't count these in my carb calculations though as they are not absorbed in the same way.


----------



## LEWIS

300+ - 5ft 11 - 16st10 ish


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> I think that the fish oils will have been left in the wrong conditions before being processed i.e. once the fish are cleaned, all the giblets are left in a big vat to fester before being sold for the extraction of the oils. This could lead to the qualities being compromised.
> 
> Anyway, fish burps....


I had no idea. Pretty obvious actually. Well now that I know I think I will stick my head in the sand. Is sand good for ya............lol.


----------



## Nine Pack

Yeah, but only wholegrain sand!


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> Yeah, but only wholegrain sand!


I did a google search and couldn't find wholegrain sand.....lol.

What about wholegrain dirt? I got tons of that.


----------



## Bulldozer

230 lbs and eat approx 350 grams a day, but only count protein from animal soucres .


----------



## DannyBoy81

I get abt 180g - 215.... min, but i struggle to get the food down my neck crap appertite


----------



## winger

Bulldozer said:


> 230 lbs and eat approx 350 grams a day, but only count protein from animal soucres .


That's pretty impressive. You must have pitbull jaw muscles. 

That is a lot of chewing. You dont count that as cardio do you.......lol.


----------



## Nine Pack

Bulldozer said:


> 230 lbs and eat approx 350 grams a day, but only count protein from animal soucres .


You could do with including the complimentary proteins in your calculations as they all add up as calories in the end. even if it's not a complete protein, if it's eaten alongside a protein from animal origin,the amino acid profile will be completed in the stomach. For example; my breakfast is currently 100g oats & 60g pro peptide. The oats have approx 12g protein in them, and the pro peptide has 6g carbs. These are both 'complimentary' nutrients and as such, are still included in my calulations. If you want to get really fussy (and I usually do), the 10g ground flaxseed I add to the porridge has a little protein in there too, so I count that as well.

I keep a track of every bit of complimentary protein/carbs in my diet as this is where calories can easily get overlooked & people accumulate bodyfat & can't figure out why.


----------



## chrisj22

Nine Pack said:


> You could do with including the complimentary proteins in your calculations as they all add up as calories in the end. even if it's not a complete protein, if it's eaten alongside a protein from animal origin,the amino acid profile will be completed in the stomach. For example; my breakfast is currently 100g oats & 60g pro peptide. The oats have approx 12g protein in them, and the pro peptide has 6g carbs. These are both 'complimentary' nutrients and as such, are still included in my calulations. If you want to get really fussy (and I usually do), the 10g ground flaxseed I add to the porridge has a little protein in there too, so I count that as well.
> 
> I keep a track of every bit of complimentary protein/carbs in my diet as this is where calories can easily get overlooked & people accumulate bodyfat & can't figure out why.


That is a spot-on approach Paul.

By curiosity, when you go out for a meal with your beloved (assuming you let yourself go that far  ), do you ALWAYS choose the healthy option in a restaurant, or do you ever let yourself go & choose a fatty meal?


----------



## Bulldozer

Nine Pack said:


> You could do with including the complimentary proteins in your calculations as they all add up as calories in the end. even if it's not a complete protein, if it's eaten alongside a protein from animal origin,the amino acid profile will be completed in the stomach. For example; my breakfast is currently 100g oats & 60g pro peptide. The oats have approx 12g protein in them, and the pro peptide has 6g carbs. These are both 'complimentary' nutrients and as such, are still included in my calulations. If you want to get really fussy (and I usually do), the 10g ground flaxseed I add to the porridge has a little protein in there too, so I count that as well.
> 
> I keep a track of every bit of complimentary protein/carbs in my diet as this is where calories can easily get overlooked & people accumulate bodyfat & can't figure out why.


Your absolutely right mate, (as always  lol) i should have explained myself better. I aim to eat 1.5 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight a day , but as i said i only count the protein from complete sources . I DO however count the extra 'complimentary' protein calories from oats, yams, rice etc into my total daily caloric intake.

Im aware that when eating 2 incomplete soucres together they can if they contain all the right amino acids become a complete source. But i dont look too far into that tbh.

Main reason i do it my way is i know without a doubt im getting 'x' amount of protein from complete sources.

I have seen people's diets where they are eating 1g of protein a day per lb b/w and 50% of there calories coming from carbs also (as its very low fat) , if they are counting all the incomplete protein soucres then they could well be short changing themselves.

I just like to be a bit pedantic with my diet , i know its OTT , But i get bored


----------



## genesis

I probably get over 200 a day

Yesterday was

meal 1: oats, 30g whey, banana

meal 2: Tuna pasta (wholmeal) + homemade sauce tomatos & garlic + flax seed oil

meal 3: Data & banana sandwich (wholemeal) + 30g whey

meal 4 (pre workout) Steak & veg (broccoli/collie/carrots) + small baked spud

meal 5: Post workout: 30g whey 30g dextrose

meal 6:chicken + broccoli & collie

Snacks in between 1 protein bar, 1 protein/carb flapjack

3 litres of water

Supplements: Flax oil, multi vit & mineral, vitamin C, Vitamin E, Coq10 100mg,

Dessicated liver,

Goals: lean muscle & size

Any comments/suggestions appreciated


----------



## winger

Complementary Protein, very nice read on the subject. Click here.


----------



## Nine Pack

chrisj22 said:


> That is a spot-on approach Paul.
> 
> By curiosity, when you go out for a meal with your beloved (assuming you let yourself go that far  ), do you ALWAYS choose the healthy option in a restaurant, or do you ever let yourself go & choose a fatty meal?


I have been known on the odd occasion to have something laden with crud I ought not to be having. It's something that happens so infrequently that it makes no difference. I'm not afraid of a fatty meal, it's the simple carbs that bother me. If I go to TGI's or the Hard Rock etc, I have to re classify cheesecake as a complex carb just for the night!

Bulldozer,

I know what you mean. We need to get out more 

What a nerdlinger I am.


----------



## Bulldozer

Nine Pack said:


> Bulldozer,
> 
> I know what you mean. We need to get out more


Oh yes , your defo right there for me buddy 

Good post winger mate


----------



## COLINSRI

Gets very expensive but I try to eat 8 chicken breasts a day, plus fish for finner and 4 eggs for breakfast. This game ain't cheap.


----------



## Bulldozer

COLINSRI said:


> Gets very expensive but I try to eat 8 chicken breasts a day, plus fish for finner and 4 eggs for breakfast. This game ain't cheap.


Where do u get your chicken from bud?? supermarkets work out quite expensive, i but my meat in bulk online, saves a bomb and is much nicer meat, especially the steak! yummy.

Take a look at this site bud.

http://www.fresh-meat-online.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Pops

325 gr a day


----------



## LeanShredded

Currently 91kg, 5ft 10 ins, 12% bf, diet as follows

This gives me 300-350 grams protien per day around 300-350 grams carbs and 100 grams fat.

Breakfast

50 Grams porridge oats, 50 Grams Barley Flakes made with water and sweetener and 2 tablespoons of ground Almonds

Garnell Whey Protein shake

Meal 2

Small baked potato, broccoli, 1 and a half tins of tuna in brine or springwater mixed with low fat salad cream, cucumber and black pepper

Meal 3

As meal 2 or swap tuna for 2 x chicken breast or 2 x turkey breast with Cayenne pepper

Meal 4

Whey Protein Drink with 40g Maltodextrin, 5g Glutamine. This meal isone hour before I train so I don't want anything too heavy

Post workout Mea

Intake Gain By Stallone Instone, 610 kcals, 50g protein, 5g fat, 91g carbs of which 34g are sugar based.

Meal 6

Fillet steak or salmon with broccoli, sweet potato and asparagus and Lecithin

Or

10 egg white omelette with broccoli, peppers and 1 egg yolk in, with side of sweet potato.

Or

Home made Chilli or Bolognaise made with Turkey Mince, not beef mince and brown basmati rice or wholemeal spaghetti

Or

Grilled Chicken Fajitas, no sour cream, no guacamole, made with CORN tortillas, not wheat tortillas, plenty of red peppers and green peppers and onions

Meal 7

Max Milk by EAS, blend of slow and medium release proteins


----------



## winger

That is allot of food. Do you do allot of cardio?


----------



## LeanShredded

I train 5 days per week, 2 bodyparts per workout, very fast with very short rest periods, around 12 - 16 sets per bodypart depending on which body part i'm training, and I do 3 cardio workouts per week after weights, on the treadmill for around 20-30 mins at low intensity (around 140 bpm heart rate).

My diet is very clean, even though the calories are high (ish), and my workouts are intense, so I believe that the calories are used instead of stored for fat.

Eat huge to get huge!


----------



## Bulk1

winger said:


> Nice one Robin. I am the same whey.  Lets just say you can only intake or precess about 35-50 grams of protein in one sitting.


Hi winger, I read that is a myth... and you will digest and absorb 97% of the protein no matter if its 30g or 60g etc.

I would like to know what u guys think on this?


----------



## winger

Bulk1 said:


> Hi winger, I read that is a myth... and you will digest and absorb 97% of the protein no matter if its 30g or 60g etc.
> 
> I would like to know what u guys think on this?


I still stand by 30-50 grams of protein. Just eat again in another hour or two. 

The more protein you eat on a daily basis, you need that much to just maintain. So why take too much and tax the organs? This is just my beliefs.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Going bby fitday I am doing around *300 - 330grams* protein a day.

But calories are only about 2471!!! Need to up my calories I think.


----------



## Bulk1

winger said:


> I still stand by 30-50 grams of protein. Just eat again in another hour or two.
> 
> The more protein you eat on a daily basis, you need that much to just maintain. So why take too much and tax the organs? This is just my beliefs.


I hear u mate, good point.. something i didnt think of about having to maintain that amount.. that would be a lot of shopping! Cheers


----------



## winger

Well thank-you. I like ratios myself, but each body is different.

I like a protein you can chew, a veggie that is high in fiber and low G.I. and fats that include omega 3's.

Drink your fast acting carbs and protein with low fat, after a workout and that's it.


----------



## TCB

I have just finished reading this thread and was interested in the different amounts of protein people are taking.

I am a bit confused when it comes to the amount of protein i should be consuming for my body weight.

I recently posted for some help with designing a meal/nutrition plan, but i havn't had any offers as yet, but maybe someone from this thread could answer the part regarding the amount of protein.

Here is what i posted,

I've been trying to sort out a nutrition plan over the last few days and already I am starting to get fecking baffled, (not that hard for me).<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O< class=inlineimg title="Stick Out Tongue" font alt="" border="0" src="images/smilies/tongue.gif" O</O<><>

<O></O>

O.k., here's a bit of background.<O></O>

I tried lifting weights about 15 years ago and after about six months of getting no real gains I gave up. However knowing what I know now, I was obviously overtraining on the wrong exercises, c**p nutrition and not enough sleep.<O></O>

<O></O>

I am now 41 years old, 5' 7" and weigh 150 lbs, and I have decided to give "bigs" "How To Grow" routine a try.<O></O>

I have pm'd big a few times and he has given me some great advice which I am greatful for, but it's about time I threw some question out to the forum.<O></O>

<O></O>

O.k., so just to make sure I am on the right track I followed the advice in "Peg's" article in "Getting Started" and calculated my BMR.<O></O>

I am 41 years old, 171 cms tall and weigh 68.4 kgs, so if I have calculated correctly, my BMR should be as follows,

*BMR = 66 + 937.08 + 855 - 278.8 = 1579.*

As you will know she then advises to work out your Total Daily Energy Expenditure by picking an activity level. Now given that I don't exercise, but I do have a physical job and I do consider myself to have quite a fast metabolism I chose "Moderately Active" as a starting point. This requires your BMR to be multiplied by 1.55,

*BMR = 1579 x 1.55 = 2447 calories per day.*

I also measured my body fat percentage using some "Accu-Measure" callipers, using the "3 point" method (not sure how accurate, but I will keep the readings to compare) and they came out at 21.97% .

So given what we now know, I should go for the 2447 cals per day as a starting point?<O></O>

<O></O>

Big advised that I should start to aim for about:250g protein, 200-250g carbs and 50g fats per day, for protein this would mean about 41 grams of protein per meal at six meals per day. He also mentioned that given the body fat reading, I didn't want to be putting on any more body fat. <O></O>

However I then read an article which said that you should be consuming 1.5 grams of protein per pound of lean bodyweight, so given the body fat reading above that would be,<O></O>

<O></O>

1.5 x 117.05 lbs = 175. <O></O>

<O></O>

This would mean 175g of protein divided by six meals = approximately 29g per meal.<O></O>

So, now I'm getting confused.<O></O>

Given that I don't want to fail again like I did all those years ago, I really need to get the nutrition side of things spot on, the trouble is I am not sure I trust myself to get this right. I have been reading the articles here on the forum, and I understand the basics, but I am still not confident that I could structure a proper meal plan.<O></O>

Also I will need to factor in the use of whey protein drinks, supplements and possibly the use of a meal replacement drink once or twice a week due to work shift patterns.<O></O>

Just for the record, I plan on using Extreme Nutrition supplements as they get some "good press" here on the forum<O></O>

I know it is a lot to ask, but is there anyone on the forum who would be willing to spare the time to help me work out a six meal a day plan that fits in with the information given above.<O></O>

Any help or advice would be appreciated,<O></O>

<O></O>

Cheers,<O></O>

<O></O>

TCB.<O></O>


----------



## Five-O

OnePack said:


> Today I had:
> 
> just after i woke up at 2pm - milk, a crossont (lunch)
> 
> 5pm - rice, chicken, veg, 2 muller yoghurts put into the microwave, cod liver oil, garlic pearl, english tea
> 
> 9:15pm - chips, fish steak thing, peas, protein milk shake
> 
> 11:30pm - pot noodle and a pizza, green tea
> 
> 11:35pm (still hungry) - 2 eggs (boiled), half a pizza, tuna sandwich with a bit of mild cheese
> 
> 1am - whey protein with water
> 
> 1:30am - whey protein with milk
> 
> 3:30am - beans, potato waffles, cheese, peas, fried eggs.
> 
> around 4am - milk before sleep


fvck me, that diet is a train wreck mate, sorry but it is.


----------



## winger

TCB said:


> <o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> This would mean 175g of protein divided by six meals = approximately 29g per meal.<o></o>


At six meals of 28 grams of protein using a 40-30-30 ratio come out to 1860 calories. That many calories is more for a man with lean muscle mass of 170 lbs.

Carbs - 36 grams

Protein-28 grams

Fats - 6 grams

Days calories = 1860

Carbs 216 grams = 864

Protein 168 grams = 672

Fats 36 grams = 324


----------



## TCB

winger said:


> At six meals of 28 grams of protein using a 40-30-30 ratio come out to 1860 calories. That many calories is more for a man with lean muscle mass of 170 lbs.
> 
> Carbs - 36 grams
> 
> Protein-28 grams
> 
> Fats - 6 grams
> 
> Days calories = 1860
> 
> Carbs 216 grams = 864
> 
> Protein 168 grams = 672
> 
> Fats 36 grams = 324


Thanks for the reply mate, just to make sure i've got this right, are you saying that someone my size should be consuming 28 grams of protein and not 41 as suggested,

cheers.


----------



## winger

TCB said:


> Thanks for the reply mate, just to make sure i've got this right, are you saying that someone my size should be consuming 28 grams of protein and not 41 as suggested,
> 
> cheers.


If you believe in ratios, then 41 grams per meal would really up the total calories.

I would experiment on your body and keep a journal.

I got that information out of a book called, "Enter the Zone" by Barry Sears. In my opinion, best book out on diet.


----------



## TCB

Cheers Winger, i think i will go with the larger amount of protein for now.

I will keep a journal like you suggest and see what happens, thanks.


----------



## winger

TCB said:


> Cheers Winger, i think i will go with the larger amount of protein for now.
> 
> I will keep a journal like you suggest and see what happens, thanks.


You are very welcome.


----------



## Truewarrior1

i dont eat over 30g a day, it's dangerous you know!!! my doctor says it damages the liver...


----------



## winger

Truewarrior1 said:


> i dont eat over 30g a day, it's dangerous you know!!! my doctor says it damages the liver...


Get a second opinion then. That goes for just about everything a doctor says.

It doesn't hurt and it is beginning stages of brainstorming.


----------



## Truewarrior1

lol man that was just a 'pull'  im joking.


----------



## winger

Truewarrior1 said:


> lol man that was just a 'pull'  im joking.


You bastard, how dare you take advantage of a drunk guy......lol........j/k.


----------



## Truewarrior1

hahaha man i really need to get to sleep!


----------



## Guest

300 grams non training days 400 grams training days.

5ft8 around 230lb


----------



## Da Goon

300 + grams per day from fish, whey, chicken and turkey mainly. But using red meats now and again. 199lbs and bulking. Bf has only shifted .1% in 2 weeks so far.


----------



## Glyneth

200g+ at 92kg 6ft.


----------



## Tall

300g+ at 245lbs, 6ft 6in.


----------



## pikey

300gram plus across 7 meals

87K at the mo....


----------



## dan2004

OnePack said:


> Today I had:
> 
> just after i woke up at 2pm - milk, a crossont (lunch)
> 
> 5pm - rice, chicken, veg, 2 muller yoghurts put into the microwave, cod liver oil, garlic pearl, english tea
> 
> 9:15pm - chips, fish steak thing, peas, protein milk shake
> 
> 11:30pm - pot noodle and a pizza, green tea
> 
> 11:35pm (still hungry) - 2 eggs (boiled), half a pizza, tuna sandwich with a bit of mild cheese
> 
> 1am - whey protein with water
> 
> 1:30am - whey protein with milk
> 
> 3:30am - beans, potato waffles, cheese, peas, fried eggs.
> 
> around 4am - milk before sleep


Where did you fit your victims in during that busy feed Count Dracula 

Sorry for the hi-jack couldnt resist


----------



## ah24

About a 190-220g per day at 158lbs @ 5'6

I've lost 4-5lbs over the last 2-3weeks


----------



## chrisj22

Suprisingly, my body doesn't seem to need the vast amount of protein I was having everyday. I don't even count how much I have anymore, but I'd guess it's around the 220-240g region, which is, according to the 1.5g protein rule that's thrown around, too low for me, but I'm growing.


----------



## Jock

1.5g per lb or bodyweight is ok as a rule of thumb but is by no means set in stone.

This formula takes not account of LBM or metabolically active tissue.

I can't believe this thread is still going after nearly 4 years!


----------



## Ollie B

240 grams of protein. Weighing 194lbs


----------



## Robbie

Based on what some of the guys here suggested 200g @ 69kg


----------



## MarkL

Depends on body weight and basal metabolic rate.

As mentioned before the body only needs a certain amount of protein to create additional muscle tissue, the rest will be stored as fat. But so will eating too much carbs and dietary fat. Its a hard balance.

1g of protein per pound of bodyweight is a good base as long as your eating enough carbs to train hard, then the body weight will increase. However some people need more, some people need less.

If you wanted to get real serious you would have to calorie count and work out your BMR with no activity then work out how much calories you burn during workout so you can eat enough calories to maintain weight on workout days. Then when you know that amount of calories, increase the calories by 15-30% on workout days. Not forgetting make up 50% of calories from carbs, 30% from protein and 20% from fats.(good ones)

I just go by the easy option of training my hardest and eating as much clean food as i can as often as i can.


----------



## warren

dunno how much prot is in a egg lol  but

i have 3 shakes a day

3 eggs

400g of chicken breasts

thats my defo eats for the day plus what ever meat i have for my tea usually steak for a change of texture from chicken, but according to the package its 21g prot per 100g of cicken( i buy in bulk lol ) so thats 84 plus 3 shakes at 23g each will total 113g plus the eggs and what ever my steak etc and small ammounts in other food i eat and im 165lbs but trying to have a really clean bulk maybee i need to increase the prot.


----------



## Mars

200lbs ish.

40mg ish, 5 x daily around every 2 1/2 hrs.


----------



## Merouria

I aim for 200 g a day including shakes.


----------



## R3261

300 +

at 245 lbs


----------



## cellaratt

I follow a 2:1 ration of my next target weight...150 lbs= 300 grams of protein . Six meals at 50 grams of protein each.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

I believe for my weight my target is 250, so i try and get that.


----------



## samcim

Lets see:

5 whole eggs

500g chicken

200g steak

200g salmon

150g mined beef

250g quark

Quite alot


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

before my show i was 230lbs

never have less than 300-320g


----------



## Guest

samcim said:


> Lets see:
> 
> 5 whole eggs
> 
> 500g chicken
> 
> 200g steak
> 
> 200g salmon
> 
> 150g mined beef
> 
> 250g quark
> 
> Quite alot


So about 300grams

I eat 6 times per day on my diet 50 grams of protein per meal so 300grams per day.

When i am trying to grow that goes over 400grams per day.


----------



## samcim

Con said:


> So about 300grams
> 
> I eat 6 times per day on my diet 50 grams of protein per meal so 300grams per day.
> 
> When i am trying to grow that goes over 400grams per day.


Yup and not a shake in sight, I firmly belive shakes are not needed in a diet, and I can grow huge off this amount of protein lol, its just the carbs what I ajust for cutting and bulking  Works fantastic for me


----------



## Guest

currently hitting 150/180 odd

going to make some protein bars in the week etc to help me put it up to 250, im not an easy eater


----------



## miles2345

20 y.o

6'1 240lbs

300g (lot of shakes)


----------



## wogihao

about 450g-500g thats alot of **** lol.


----------



## butcher907

Hi

Age - 26

Height - 5'10

Weight - 14 stone

Body Fat - ~16%

~54g on waking - whey protein from weight gain shake (36-shake/18-milk)

~10g breakfast - bowl of cereal

~25g protein at lunch (tuna sandwich)

~40-50g evening meal - chicken/beef/fish/eggs

~54g after training - whey protein from weight gain shake(36-shake/18-milk)

~41g before sleep - casein protein shake (23-shake/18-milk)

total 229g


----------



## scottishmark

Just under 300 at 175lbs.


----------



## winger

I really hate to put a spanner wrench in here but, too much protein isn't good.

Just maintain a good balance of protein to fats and good carbs.


----------



## scottishmark

winger said:


> I really hate to put a spanner wrench in here but, too much protein isn't good.
> 
> Just maintain a good balance of protein to fats and good carbs.


Some studies say otherwise, some studies agree..


----------



## am1ev1l

Panthro said:


> 400g minimum per day. will post up diet when got time later....


Bloody hell you must not stop eating! LOL


----------



## am1ev1l

I have about 200g per day.

I'm 5'7, 210lbs at about 9-10% bf


----------



## GSleigh

I believe i hit the 200grams a day that i need for my size... I should try to eat more down to grow as i feel my body just is not responding to my diet at the moment.


----------



## martinmcg

i go for 3g per kg of bodyweight , 4g per kg if using gear


----------



## BigDom86

about 250-300g


----------



## bigsteve1974

400


----------



## Rob070886

about 200 grams a day, to be honet though when im "on" i will eat around 300 and then stop counting but keep eating


----------



## TH0R

102 Kg

5ft 10inch

300 to 400

100 from shakes

rest from food (mainly tuna and chicken)

My problem is getting enough veg down me as i tend to just open a can of tuna and neck it inbetween meals.


----------



## BUGGSY

YEAH ABOUT 200G'S


----------



## Scottswald

300g - 400g each day...

(usually 300g) 50g 6 times per day

2 of these meals include shakes for protein

i have 2.25 litres of semi skimmed milk per day aswell but not sure how much protein that would be...?


----------



## Prodiver

6 x 50 gms = 300 gms a day from protein shakes + more from meats, fish and cheese - I like cheese  - in normal meals.

Seems about right at 270+ lbs - no apparent kidney stress and I'm growing...


----------



## Guest

Prodiver said:


> Seems about right at 270+ lbs - no apparent kidney stress and I'm growing...


 Pmsl every single post i have read of yours you have mentioned that you are 270lb+ is that meant to impressive some one?

If its such a big deal you should put it in your avatar or some thing


----------



## THEMEAT

between 300g & 350g a day. Most of it comes from chicken, I dont really eat any other meat apart from turkey every now and then.


----------



## Prodiver

Con said:


> Pmsl every single post i have read of yours you have mentioned that you are 270lb+ is that meant to impressive some one?
> 
> If its such a big deal you should put it in your avatar or some thing


Nope - but some of the other posters on this topic mentioned their weight - and quite rightly as protein intake should be weight related, no?

But glad I've amused you so much...


----------



## landerson

I currently weigh about 190lbs and aim for 200g+ from chicken, tuna, shakes and nuts etc. I've tried higher amounts and never found any benefit from it. I just try like most to get 30g a meal


----------



## 54und3r5

200lbs and get over 300-320g of protein a day.


----------



## Guest

about 300 grams/day. sometimes a little more


----------



## ZAXXXXX

250g+ a day is working for me at 105kg, 6 or 7 meals aday.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I didnt read all of this I must admit, but whats all this nonsense about cannot take more than x amount of protein per meal etc? Come on guys..... this theory was blown out the water back in the dark ages!

A study was done on recovering alcoholics which showed they could not assimilate more than 40g protien per meal.... well as we all know, alcoholics have severe problems absorbing nutrients from their food anyway......

This study was jumped upon years back and had been thrown about since. However subsequent studies on HEALTHY subjects have shown that we can indeed take in more than this. Indeed, this is the reason that the leading supplements companies have in recent years began to produce products where the reccommended servings contain 50-60gms protein per serving.

The PTOR (protein turnover ratio) for muscle sparing and growth purposes, is 1.818gms protein per lb bodyweight.

Going by the old fashioned beliefs, most of you bigger guys would have to eat every 90 mins to achieve that, however I can assure you that pro-bodybuilders of good size the world over are all taking around 60gms per meal sometimes more.


----------



## Prodiver

Thanks for reminding us with some solid information Zara! Reps!

It is hard eating 550 gms protein a day..!


----------



## dmcc

You know, I've never worked it out. For one, is the "1.8g per lb" bit going on lean bodyweight or total bodyweight incl. fat? What I do know is that I probably don't get enough protein for my weight. I should probably be getting around the 500-550g mark like Prodiver, but jeeeeeez it's hard, and plays havoc with my plumbing.


----------



## dudz

I try to take in at least 250+ grams and 200+ of Carbs, i don't always manage it though (work + Uni getting in the way) but im still gaining well...


----------



## Kezz

i was on about 350 per day and dropped it to around 250 and gains are the same


----------



## ba baracuss

Zara-Leoni said:


> I didnt read all of this I must admit, but whats all this nonsense about cannot take more than x amount of protein per meal etc? Come on guys..... this theory was blown out the water back in the dark ages!
> 
> A study was done on recovering alcoholics which showed they could not assimilate more than 40g protien per meal.... well as we all know, alcoholics have severe problems absorbing nutrients from their food anyway......
> 
> This study was jumped upon years back and had been thrown about since. However subsequent studies on HEALTHY subjects have shown that we can indeed take in more than this.* Indeed, this is the reason that the leading supplements companies have in recent years began to produce products where the reccommended servings contain 50-60gms protein per serving.*
> 
> The PTOR (protein turnover ratio) for muscle sparing and growth purposes, is 1.818gms protein per lb bodyweight.
> 
> Going by the old fashioned beliefs, most of you bigger guys would have to eat every 90 mins to achieve that, however I can assure you that pro-bodybuilders of good size the world over are all taking around 60gms per meal sometimes more.


Or maybe because the more they can kid us we need, the better for them?

I'm not a big believer in huge protein intake myself.

The reading I have done suggests that while you can point out 'big guys' who eat 350g or something, that's what their bodies now need as they are used to it in terms of digestion efficiency etc.

Whether someone is assisted or not makes a big difference too, obviously, as gear aids in protein assimilation.


----------



## ragahav

150-170 gm..

50g from whey , 50 from boiled eggs(whole and white) and rest from sprouted grams ...

I am low on chicken right now as I eat in college cafeteria and these guys use way much oil to cook...

70 kg right now


----------



## rs007

Its highly variable because each individuals ability to retain the protein they have stored (muscle) will be different - some of us will turn over more muscle in a day than others, and hence require more protein than others.

But for the main, Zara is right, I have proved this time and time again in the real world. You get the occasional freak who can grow on less - their own muscle tissue perhaps more resilient, requiring less protein just for maintenance - but they are not the norm.

I'll bet if we started a thread, post a pic plus your protein intake, you will see a direct irrefutable link that more protein clearly = more muscle, for the main part. Of course the end result would rely on a) people not bs'ing and B) people actually adding up what they are taking in in a typical day, it saddens me that some folks dont have a clue how to work this out with any degree of accuracy...

People dont want to accept extra protein may be required, one possible reason is that protein, whether it be meat, supplemental or whatever is expensive. So, some folks try to get away with as little as they can to get by. Done this myself... when I was 16...

Yes there may be more stress on kidneys, but to be honest if you think bodybuilding has health at its fore, you are living in a world of BS. It is NOT inherently healthy to carry muscle beyond our requirement to survive, and the protein required to maintain and build that extra muscle is not a natural level to be taking in. But its black and white - if you want the muscle, you accept certain things.

I am currently floating around the 375 to 400 g mark, I had fell into a bad habit after getting continual cold bugs since september - my protein intake had dropped to maybe 300 or under. It simply wasnt enough and I dont need science to tell me so - strength started dropping, injuries started occuring again. You simply cant expect your body to meet all these demands on meagre rations.

For those of you massive on 50g of protein a day, I commend you - for whatever reason, you are genetically gifted in some department that is involved with protein, be it digestion , assimilation, absorbtion, or retention of existing - or all the aforementioned. Be grateful, but dont apply your experiences to the masses.


----------



## rs007

PS At the end of my last prep, I was on 350g of protein a day.

Guess what my wieght was? Go on, guess? 14st app...

Divide 350 by 1.8, and tell me how many pounds it is.

Pretty accurate rule eh?

Weeman, was more or less the exact same wieght as me. Guess how much protein he was on - you'll like this - just guess?

350g

Of course weeman was bigger than me, becasue his musculature was on a shorter and more compact frame... but again, 2 cases that illustrate the rule in real world terms, I could rhyme them off all day, because I conversed with a lot of top level bodybuilders and the trend was the same bar one who admitted his strategy was to take in far more protein that was required, and go lower on the carbs - thus ensuring he was covering protein requirements, and letting any excess be burnt of as energy. Expensive way of doing it, but hey, cant argue with his career thus far...


----------



## winger

Would you say that if your body was used to high protein amounts then your body will need high protein amounts?


----------



## rs007

winger said:


> Would you say that if your body was used to high protein amounts then your body will need high protein amounts?


Me personally? I would say there could be an element of that, but dont know for sure - metabolism could recognise a time of plenty and drop efficiency - it is also worth noting though that in every example I took, because I was wanting absolute shredded bodywieghts (so fat wieght didnt skew the results) I consulted only dieting and competitive bb'ers - so metabolic slowdown/time of plenty doesnt apply - the body would have been working as efficiently as it could, because everything was cut so fine...

As I say though I dont know for sure, this is just me thinking out loud on that one.


----------



## Miller

at the moment around 250

year round average would be around 180-200 though


----------



## EzzieMoo

I'm 124lb (100lb lean mass)....having 150-200g of protein, lower end on higher carb days and vice versa


----------



## Nathrakh

Between 300-350gr per day at the moment.


----------



## dog5566

im 190lb 300g a day


----------



## musclefox

At 91kg i eat 350g every day, 100g of that is from whey..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Around 200g a day, and i weigh about 190 ish..


----------



## B-GJOE

I weight 211lbs, and only eat about 180-220g but would eat more if I wasn't on a cut up keto diet


----------



## bigricky

I eat 8 meals a day each with 50-60g of protein in so take in 400-450g a day every day all year round weather bulking or pre-contest.

my weight is 210lbs off season and around 185lb contest


----------



## bulkingbackup

I eat 240 at 210lbs.

Can somebody please explain to me how you post a new thres on this site it's driving me crazy. Why is such a secret?? Wheres the 'new thread' button???

Please put me out of my misery!

thanks.


----------



## jamie1982

I found a website as im struggling with protein intake due to lack of knowledge and in it it says generaly a person would struggle to take in 125g-157g of protein from real food but idealy you need about 400g. Thats when the whey comes in. Is this correct???


----------



## robisco11

i take about 300g a day, because im greedy!

240g of that comes from food!


----------



## Dsahna

Mine is estimated at approx 300g


----------



## Guest

robisco11 said:


> i take about 300g a day, because im greedy!
> 
> 240g of that comes from food!


 Well i hope you are eating enough carbs

According to research done by Lane Norton a young man should get between 1-1.2 grams protein 2.4-3 grams carb .45-.50 grams fat per lb of body weight if trying to gain.


----------



## robisco11

Con said:


> Well i hope you are eating enough carbs
> 
> According to research done by Lane Norton a young man should get between 1-1.2 grams protein 2.4-3 grams carb .45-.50 grams fat per lb of body weight if trying to gain.


350-400 g of carbs so iv got that covered :thumbup1:


----------



## rodrigo

i take in max 200 usually more around 180 bout 2 grams a kilo for my body weight some days it hard crammin it in as i do shift work but thats another story with the diet


----------



## Tom1990

7 meals try and get in 40g ish each meal so about 280gs... i weigh 178lbs ish and im cutting


----------



## Goose

sickchest90 said:


> 7 meals try and get in 40g ish each meal so about 280gs... i weigh 178lbs ish and im cutting


That's a lot of protein for you weight!


----------



## Idej

175lbs and I get 260 gms of protein per day. That's 1.5 gms per lb bodyweight


----------



## cellaratt

Con said:


> Well i hope you are eating enough carbs
> 
> According to research done by Lane Norton a young man should get between 1-1.2 grams protein 2.4-3 grams carb .45-.50 grams fat per lb of body weight if trying to gain.


...


----------



## fitnessfreak

I always aim for 1.5g per pound of bodyweight, I weigh less than 80 pounds so it's not actually that much!


----------



## hrfc

I always aim for 200+ no matter what, but i think 250g is ideal for me as iv been gaining well from it since iv upped it 6weeks ago 

5'10''

195lbs


----------



## uknick

I managed about 220g yesterday which was hard work.

I am currently 163lbs and this has been static for months. But I have cut right down on carbs and so I can see muscle gain and fat loss. I am worried that if I increase carbs will put on fat! Had Cassien last thing at night - revolting but another 40g!


----------



## Tommy10

6ft- 94kg- aim for 280gs per day


----------



## Van

250g a day 100g from shakes and 150g from whole food

Meal1

100g oats, Muscletech Protein,750ml milk, Animal vits, Aminos, Creatine, Fish oil

Meal2

3 hardboiled eggs, pitta bread , Spinach

Meal3

100g oats, Mucletech protein, 750ml Milk

Meal4

Sirloin steak, Sweet potato, Salad, Garlic, Olive oil

Meal5

300g Chicken, Brown Rice, Salad, Balsamic vinegar

Meal6

3 raw eggs, 100g oats ,Whey Protein, 750ml Milk

edit: 6ft 206lb


----------



## poacher

Jock said:


> Just a querie.
> 
> You can post your weight (and or) whole diet if you want......
> 
> Cheers, Jock


Height...5 10"

Weight 15 stone last time i checked

My protein intake is probably 250~300 a day with no shakes i think there a waste of time and money.....just eat the right stuff:thumb:


----------



## SK-XO

A lot. I don't calculate but I roughly know what im taking in. Anything between 250-300g and im on a cut.


----------



## iskandar

300 + also


----------



## ManOnAMission

I am 6ft, weight 15 stone and eat around 100-140grams a day, which clearly doesn't sound much compared to users on here but I am growing, been putting on muscle and look bigger then some of the guys who take in 250+, so I have no intention of going on a HIGH protein diet, just make sure I get a decent amount.


----------



## ste2103

no less than 200, on my rest days try and hit 300.


----------



## Jacko89

pretty sure its 300g's...havnt got my memory stick here with my macros on but i might be just over....i dont so well on carbs so i only get around 150-200g's carbs a day.


----------



## alan87

im on about 200g ish at the moment but does vary either just under or a tad over...

im eating clean in general but have enjoyed a few cheat meals as of late..but dont see too much of a problem when looking to put on mass as long as you are prepared to diet hard when it comes to that part..infact...i cant wait for the days of dieting...something tells me your gonna tell me i wont enjoy it so much when it comes around?! lol


----------



## Dantreadz85

Con said:


> Well i hope you are eating enough carbs
> 
> According to research done by Lane Norton a young man should get between 1-1.2 grams protein 2.4-3 grams carb .45-.50 grams fat per lb of body weight if trying to gain.


is this right that would work out my minimum to be 3951.44 cals??

im getting no where near that


----------



## godsgifttoearth

5'6 190lbs.

between 325 and 350g per day.


----------



## NakedGuy

im not sure how much i take in, 2 or 3 shakes a day at around 18g/shake but how do you work out what your getting from your meals if they aint out a box with a number on the back


----------



## Jux

Around the 300g mark, depends really. If i get up early i'll throw a meal or two extra in so can get upwards and beyond 400g.... my ring is taking quite a battering.


----------



## willsey4

400g training days

360g non training days

New diet in place


----------



## engllishboy

About 140g atm, used to be 350-400g.


----------



## carbsnwhey

try to get 300g


----------



## quartz075

Im sure this has been asked but what should the intervals be for 30g protein ? I'm about 140lbs. if i do 30g at 9am, at 3 hour intervals, hows 150g for the day ? or should that be less than 3 hour intervals...


----------



## Nutz01

1g per pound of bodyweight plus a little more....


----------



## quartz075

yep,, puts me at about 150g. just wondered what the interval between 30g's should be,,, 2 or 3 hours or something


----------



## warren

dunno bout intervals i just eat when im hungry lol, i eat about 280g at the moment but will up too 300+ on mon as start cycle


----------



## gold95

to answer quartz, if your looking to get bigger then between 1 & 1.5g of protein per pound of bodyweight, if possible the higher end... every 3 hours should be fine, dont worry about it being exactly 3 hours its just a rough estimate but try to keep it under that 3 hours. (5 or 6 meals a day) same goes for the amount of protein every meal, its hard to get it exactly the same so don't worry if it's 30g 1 meal & 35g the next... try to get as much as possible from real food. a couple of shakes is ok but you don't most of it from shakes.


----------



## quartz075

great thanks. cus...30g maximum, every 3 hours, say from 9am till midnight, is 180 grams

so wasnt sure how youd actually fit more than 180g in, unless it was 30 g every 2 hours

i'm about 10 stone (140 lbs?) so 30g every 2-3 hours, for >150g a day will be doable i think..


----------



## spaynter

Between 220g and 250g at 84kg BW.


----------



## weeman

spaynter said:


> Between 220g and 250g at 84kg BW.


i'd up that by another 50g anyway,but hey,i may be wrong:lol:


----------



## hilly

at a bodyweight of 15 stone and trying to gain weight i was eating around 400g per day. Now i have droped to a cruise and am maintaining/getting ready to diet it is currently at 300g and has been for 2 weeks. droped a little water but nothing else and strength is holding nicely.


----------



## Críostóir

about 200g on training days


----------



## JUICERWALES

alot more startin next week


----------



## Robbieben

I've just been told to increase my protein to around 350g and carbs to 420g to help me gain better, currently around 250g and 320g.


----------



## scouse9976

i am 203 pounds and eat about 200 grams aday this seems fne for me


----------



## miketheballer

spike1 said:


> my bad, 2004, but still a long time.


blah blah blah


----------



## Bri

spike1 said:


> :confused1: :ban:


x2 PMSL.


----------



## Heineken

230g ish, give or take a bit less/more depending on if |I'm training that day


----------



## NickC

I usually get 300+ grams of Protein per day, but then when you weigh 235lbs its a must really :lol:


----------



## ~The~Prodigy~

How much protein are people consuming each day from shakes/whey protein alone?


----------



## big_jim_87

300g at least 6 meals 50-70g ish each meal (2-3 shakes 60g pro each)


----------



## gumballdom

aim for over 300g each day, with upto 100g of that coming from protein powder (training days, non training it is usually half this)


----------



## warrior 72

i usually eat 45 g of protein each meal 6 meals a day(75kg), but it depends on my goal!!! i would prefer to talk about the total calories instead

cheers!!!!


----------



## Huntingground

Aiming for 400/500 a day. I am on bulking cycle and 255lb though :laugh:


----------



## gerardflanagan

****, 300g a day is 0.7-1kg meat even with protein shakes surely?!


----------



## dtlv

Around 200g although it varies.


----------



## SK-XO

ruaidhri said:


> how much do you weigh? doesnt seem that much for the size of you. you could be a midget for all i know though :laugh:


He is, he's 2ft 1. :lol:


----------



## tjwilkie

420g give or take +40-50g on workout days

660g chicken

14eggs

2tins of tuna

100g peanuts

100g peanut butter

50g whey


----------



## Big Kris

Im currently 196lbs and I aim for 400g a day of protine

Trying to put on some serious size at the min so going all out with my diet


----------



## BB_999

At least 350g per day.

Golden rule of 1.5g per lb of bodyweight as a minimum, currently around 192lbs.

All whole food execpt 60g in my PWO shake.


----------



## natho8

the more i eat the more i poop


----------



## pecman

people are eating way too much protein if you ask me and won't do ya kidneys or liver much good either lol.


----------



## lucasso

Off cycle about 160g

No it's above 200g

But I have some days when I eat just about 100g <---- Lazy!


----------



## Kazb74

Around 210g - x1.5.

I'm 140 pounds

Like Natho*'s comment....if I eat more I'm constantly visiting the Ladies :tongue:

Kaz


----------



## weeman

pecman said:


> people are eating way too much protein if you ask me and won't do ya kidneys or liver much good either lol.


in a sport where the vast majority pump all sorts of drugs into their bodies i think this will be the least of their worries :lol:


----------



## Rotsocks

200lbs and at least 300g per day over 7 meals


----------



## Earl-Hickey

about 200gms, i don't want to end up on dialaysis


----------



## Normangorman

Rich-B said:


> At least 350g per day.
> 
> *Golden rule of 1.5g per lb of bodyweight as a minimum*, currently around 192lbs.
> 
> All whole food execpt 60g in my PWO shake.


If you're gonna apply that golden rule then it should relate to LEAN body weight. If you're a big Chubby Checker then the extra butter doesn't require feeding.


----------



## SD

Normangorman said:


> If you're gonna apply that golden rule then it should relate to LEAN body weight. If you're a big Chubby Checker then the extra butter doesn't require feeding.


Ha ha true but most recommend 2g per lb body weight, I think 1.5g per total body weight is a good compromise, at the end of the day, its all guessing anyway.

SD


----------



## Geo

TBH i think we get over Excited about how much protein to take in, just train your nuts off, eat good clean food = Growing to me.


----------



## Irish Beast

Probably about 250.

Bit too much of it is coming from shakes though but Im working on that


----------



## Irish Beast

SD said:


> Ha ha true but most recommend 2g per lb body weight, I think 1.5g per total body weight is a good compromise, at the end of the day, its all guessing anyway.
> 
> SD


Exactly. Im led to believe this has never been proven?


----------



## stri8ted2210

Im 13.5 stone 5'9 with low bf - i.e most my bodyweight is muscle tissue and i take in 300 grams of protein spaced evenly throught the day, this comes predominantly from egg whites,chicken and whey protein ( 2 shakes per day(50g per shake), one first thing with brekky and one post workout) and the odd steak or lean beef burger thrown in for some natural creatine intake. Carbs is around 250g with fats around 70grams coming from oils nuts and peanut butter.


----------



## leeondet

230 grms at the moment, i have more after i train and first thing in the morning then around 25 to 30 grms per meal


----------



## ElfinTan

240g @70kg!


----------



## SK-XO

I reckon about 300g+

If I add up from shakes I get about 150g, ontop of that I eat a lot of food. Usually per day 1 salmon, 1 mackeral, 3 chicken breast, 1 steak, 5 eggs, lots of natty peanut butter. Prob 300-350. Imo it's not the case of more is better it's because I can't stop eating.... I eat what I want though rather then a set diet. I reckon you'd have to be taking in a ridiculous amount to punish the kidneys badly or other body parts for that matter.


----------



## Earl-Hickey

180-220grams roughly


----------



## Prodiver

So all you guys who take in a certain amount of carbs have exactly the same energy expenditure every day. Amazing!


----------



## Suprakill4

Prodiver said:


> So all you guys who take in a certain amount of carbs have exactly the same energy expenditure every day. Amazing!


Wrong thread Patrick, was this meant to be in the carb thread?


----------



## Heat01

I take most days between 400-440gms of protein from various sources @ 280lb


----------



## warren

Prodiver said:


> So all you guys who take in a certain amount of carbs have exactly the same energy expenditure every day. Amazing!


this is the protien one mate, that many about now lol.

i read alot of your posts and on tis subject and it makes sence but do you not tink its good to have a base line? ie im 300p-350c -125f but i use that as a base line, if im getting fat i drp the carbs down abit, if im feeling rained ill up them a bit etc etc

if i had less structure id end up eating very little as im not a big eater without planning.

i took what you said and used it along side my plan. o you have no iea how much you take in day to day ?

cheers


----------



## Prodiver

kieren1234 said:


> Wrong thread Patrick, was this meant to be in the carb thread?


Yes - thanks Kieren! Oops!


----------



## Damo j

6ft 2, 218 lb 250+


----------



## IronFed

pecman said:


> people are eating way too much protein if you ask me and won't do ya kidneys or liver much good either lol.





Earl-Hickey said:


> about 200gms, i don't want to end up on dialaysis


Not disagreeing with either of you but what makes you think that? Is there any evidence or is it something you've heard? I'd be interested to know, I thought high protein diets causing kidney/liver damage was a myth?


----------



## rfc

About 225g a day, 180lbs, 5' 11"

7am - 50g 82% whey, small bowl of Shreddies with 200ml semi-skimmed milk and strawberries

10am - 25g peanuts, 25g almonds, 2 boiled eggs, 1 cup lettuce

1:30pm - 100g chicken breast in sandwich with wholemeal bread, cucumber, flora and low fat mayo

4:30pm - can of tuna mixed with low fat mayo, banana

7:30pm (PWO) - 50g 82% whey, 40g dextrose

9pm - chicken breast, oven chips and mixed veg

10:30pm - 300ml semi milk


----------



## deeppurple

was always told to ram protein down yer mush.

today i have had a total of 14 scoops of protein, 2 protein bars, tons of milk, a big ol' omlette and a couple of music milk drinks.

and i still dont think thats enough :-(

ram it all in son!


----------



## deeppurple

ruaidhri said:


>


dude, not very nice


----------



## Críostóir

Looool


----------



## deeppurple

ruaidhri said:


> :lol: sorry pal


when you get a bit bigger and actually get some bi's,tri's,lat's,traps on you then try takin the p*ss!


----------



## deeppurple

ruaidhri said:


> yeah, maybe when I can get my dl to a 300kg one like yours I'll have some killers lats and traps :whistling:
> 
> and I wasn't taking the **** out of you, I was just having a laugh


i wasnt being serious either u foolfish!


----------



## Guest

ruaidhri said:


> yeah, maybe when I can get my dl to a 300kg one like yours I'll have some killers lats and traps :whistling:
> 
> and I wasn't taking the **** out of you, I was just having a laugh


Was actually 400.


----------



## TprLG

Since Jan I've been on:

calories1715

protein 219

carbs 175

fat 14

I'm 130lbs @ 18% down from 150lbs @ 28% just under a year ago

Starting keto in 2 weeks though so all change


----------



## munkyboy

300g + protein a day at 5'6" and 230lbs


----------



## Clubber Lang

i aim for around 500grams per day


----------



## weeman

currently on on 365-385 a day,will reduce as show gets closer


----------



## bigbear21

6ft 2in 350lb

my basic diet is as follows

60g protein shake with waxy maize, creatine

50g porridge

400g chicken breast 40-60grams brown rice or brown pasta and broccoli

400g chicken breast 40-60 grams brown rice or brown pasta and broccoli

300g chicken breast broccoli

50g protein shake 1hr 15mins before training

75g protein shake with creatine and waxy maize

300g lean beef mince or pork 80g white patotoes and broccoli

300g cottage cheese

thats pretty much it it varries a touch but not much water is 3litre plus a day i must be honest i dont always get all the veg in but i do take a full range of vits and mins


----------



## weeman

bigbear21 said:


> *6ft 2in 350lb*
> 
> my basic diet is as follows
> 
> 60g protein shake with waxy maize, creatine
> 
> 50g porridge
> 
> 400g chicken breast 40-60grams brown rice or brown pasta and broccoli
> 
> 400g chicken breast 40-60 grams brown rice or brown pasta and broccoli
> 
> 300g chicken breast broccoli
> 
> 50g protein shake 1hr 15mins before training
> 
> 75g protein shake with creatine and waxy maize
> 
> 300g lean beef mince or pork 80g white patotoes and broccoli
> 
> 300g cottage cheese
> 
> thats pretty much it it varries a touch but not much water is 3litre plus a day i must be honest i dont always get all the veg in but i do take a full range of vits and mins


HOLY FUK!!! your a monster!!!!


----------



## WRT

weeman said:


> HOLY FUK!!! your a monster!!!!


23" guns if I remember right??


----------



## bigbear21

weeman said:


> HOLY FUK!!! your a monster!!!!


thanks i think lol

im big but im fat im not really a bodybulider or a power lifter im sort of stuck in between i train hard and heavy and love the challenge i struggle with bf levels hence why the carbs are relatively low i also cycle my carbs from that so that would be classed as a med to high carb day i go as low as 30g on rest days

and wrt yes i have 23 inch arms

my stats are

chest is 60

waist is 42

quads are 36

and calfs are 22 i think (havent measured them in a while)


----------



## coflex

250g per day @ 245lbs....on training days it's 280g or more. i train in the mornings so add a little extra throughout the day


----------



## djwang

weeman said:


> HOLY FUK!!! your a monster!!!!


That is alot of food.......WOW i did nt think it would be humanly possible to sink that load....


----------



## littlesimon

300g +

6'3" 19st 9lbs/275lbs


----------



## H22civic

I try to get around 300g per day. Im 210lbs.


----------



## yoohoo1

I have 3 shakes which is around 100g protein plus 4 or 5 meals of 30 - 50 g of protein so i would say at least 250g per day for me, i weigh 250 pounds (fat) but i'm working on it


----------



## jonesy86

i have 4-5 meals daily, with no protein shakes, 2800 cals 180g protein


----------



## 54und3r5

250-300 when dieting

300-400 when gaining


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Atm 180-220g.


----------



## hsmann87

Currently dieting - 300g

When gaining weight - 370g


----------



## kingliam84

300 grams of protein a day

300 carbs a day as i am dieting


----------



## anakaday

I am female 5ft 2

Age 37

115lb

I eat 100 grams of protein and am making good progress.

If I eat too much, it makes my body very acidic, drink alot of water and go to the loo alot.

When I was 18, I used to eat 200 grams per day and got big very quickly.

I think when you are growing, you can eat anything.


----------



## Gothic_Muscle

Anywhere from 2-2.6g/kg total bodyweight. No more, no less.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

anakaday said:


> I am female 5ft 2
> 
> Age 37
> 
> 115lb
> 
> I eat 100 grams of protein and am making good progress.
> 
> If I eat too much, it makes my body very acidic, drink alot of water and go to the loo alot.
> 
> When I was 18, I used to eat 200 grams per day and got big very quickly.
> 
> I think when you are growing, you can eat anything.


And whats wrong with getting big quickly or otherwise?? You do realise this is a bodybuilding forum, yes......?

I have 210gms per day based on the PTOR of 1.818gms/lean lb BW.


----------



## ironman1985bcn

:laugh:While I'm on juice I'm around 4.5/kg, the rest of the year around 2'5/kg


----------



## Johnny Pancakes

1.5 to 2.0g/kg extra protein is stored as bodyfat, thats enough for me


----------



## DarkTranquility

Yes, what evidence is there that any more than this is beneficial? Mostly seems to come from supplement manufacturers.


----------



## etali

I'm aiming for 100g / day, but I don't quite make it. I'm vegetarian, so I struggle to get enough protein in


----------



## CJ

86kg bodyweight

280 grams of protein


----------



## Tony Barnes

I'm ~85kg, condition around what it is in my avi (a few lbs off I guess!), protein intake is about 100-150g a day at the minute, up to about 130-180g on training days


----------



## F.M.J

I'm:

6'4"

200 lbs at the moment.

I consume around 300-350 grams protein, I eat every 2-3 hours.

Oh, and carbs are below 50g usually, looking to lean up.


----------



## DJay

i weight 82kg (180 pounds) and try to eat 200g + a day of protein.


----------



## TF03

DJay said:


> i weight 82kg (180 pounds) and try to eat 200g + a day of protein.


You dragged this thread up from the dead! Ha!

I'm 249lbs so I try to get 300g down my neck, but its soooooo bloody hard. And gets quite expensive!


----------



## s3_abv

Old thread but hey!

Weigh 165lbs, eat 150g protein, 150g fat, 10-15g carbs per day.

Seems odd looking at what i eat like that lol.


----------



## KRIS_B

I have 1xptein shake in a morning , 4xboiled eggs with a tin of tuna mid morning , then chicken breast at dinner , then mid afty I have stein shake again with bcaa's , then after workout I have half a plate of steak or chicken then evening snack I have chicken pasta then before I go bed I have casein protein And 2 tablespoons of peanut butter . Ooosh bang tidy intake!


----------



## KRIS_B

Oh and I weigh 14.5 stone lol!


----------



## Guest

normally 400g but when on carbs get low then sometimes up to 450-500g


----------



## murphy2010

just under 6ft 1, 80kg and cutting. Aim for 200g+ minimum of 175.


----------



## QuadFather94

380g of protein a day at the moment


----------



## quinn85

im 6'2 and about...232lbs and at the very least try to get 200g of protein a day. Far from perfect 

edit; what is it about very old threads resurfacing after so many years?


----------



## expletive

About 160lbs lean body mass.

about 220g per day.


----------



## paul81

weighing in at 84 kilo, eating around 240 grams


----------



## JANIKvonD

weight 103kg protein atm is about 300g ish


----------



## Ts23

6'3 255lbs 350-450grms of protein


----------



## The L Man

Not sure how much I'm getting to be honest. Are protein shakes a reliable source of protein? I always think if it was that easy most people would just down a few shakes and be done...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr L said:


> Are protein shakes a reliable source of protein?...


u gotta be joking yeh? haha


----------



## The L Man

JANIKvonD said:


> u gotta be joking yeh? haha


 Ok maybe I should re-phrase lol. Yes I know they are a source of protein, but they shouldnt be used as a complete replacement for food right? I.E you can't get away with drinking shakes as your main source of protein? :\


----------



## j1mmytt

Prob about 250g, ive recently been downing loads of supreme protein bars they are the most amazing tasting bars EVER, go get one... i bought x2 12 packs and done them all in less than a week lol. I also eat a couple of steaks a day, 5 eggs, couple scoops of egg white powder which i blend in hot water with whey and oats as it cooks the powder and thickens it up which is great for slowing it down and egg white powder is so cheap i have that in the morn and before work 6pm...... hmmmm i go through lots of peanut butter too and always add soemthing ith the essential aminos to complete the chain no point letting it go to waste. Ive laid of the tuna a bit recently, sooo so bored of it. My diets been pretty ****e really but im trying to bulk up a bit so not too fussed about bf% although its still stable.. lucky me


----------



## aaronrugby

atm 95kg and 250+ protein


----------



## aaronrugby

Mr L said:


> Not sure how much I'm getting to be honest. Are protein shakes a reliable source of protein? I always think if it was that easy most people would just down a few shakes and be done...


comments like this make me angry! hahahaha and laugh at the same time!


----------



## Guest

250-300g, Currently consuming 260ish whilst on a cut. Heres my current diet plan:

View attachment 62741


----------



## Hayesy

Meal One 8.00am

Scarmbled Eggs 3 whites one full

2 dry wholegrain toast

Glass of Semi Skimmed Milk

Meal two 10.00

BodItronics Express Whey Evo

Meal Three 12.00pm

2 Tesco Ready to eat chicken Brest fillets (245g) Cal 195 / Sugar 0.1g / Fat / Saturates 2.8g/ Salt 0.9g

1 pack Brown rice

1 Table Spoon of Olive Oil

Meal Four 2.00pm

1 Banana 1 apple

Some Mixed Nuts

Meal Five 4.30pm Pre Workout

BodItronics Express Whey Evo

Nox Pump

Gym at 5pm after work

Meal Six 6.30pm post workout

BodItronics Express Whey Evo

1 Banana

Meal Seven 8.30 pm

3 Tesco White frozen fish fillets

1 pack Brown Rice

1 Table Spoon Of Olive Oil

Meal Eight 10.30pm (Bed Time)

Not sure on this

I will also be drinking at least 3 leaters if water a day!!


----------



## Pictor

I try and aim for at lease 250g per day... about 120g is from shakes though, My breakfast shake has 80g alone


----------



## Conscript

Currently 375g protein per day from chicken, mackerel and shakes.


----------



## expletive

Im up to 350g per day now. Starting a P-Mag cycle Saturday so will try to get it up to 400g


----------



## PHMG

350g non training, 400g training (post workout shake)

5'9" 100kg


----------



## Brownz

i think u guys and girls are forgetting about carbs aswell not trying to go off topic here fftopic: but if ur taking in 200grams of protein or 300 (mainly i take in 150-200grams) then u need the utilization of the protein and wen i say utilization i mean carbohydrates **** is not going to happen unless u take in the specific amount of carbs with ur protein. I find carbs are so under-rated these days mainly because people always think oh carbs oh fat not really if u no how to use it if u no the time if u no the ratio then boom that 200g of protein that ur having will be utilized and i wouldent think if a month went by u wud have any problems with muscle gain.


----------



## Big ape

Brownz said:


> i think u guys and girls are forgetting about carbs aswell not trying to go off topic here fftopic: but if ur taking in 200grams of protein or 300 (mainly i take in 150-200grams) then u need the utilization of the protein and wen i say utilization i mean carbohydrates **** is not going to happen unless u take in the specific amount of carbs with ur protein. I find carbs are so under-rated these days mainly because people always think oh carbs oh fat not really if u no how to use it if u no the time if u no the ratio then boom that 200g of protein that ur having will be utilized and i wouldent think if a month went by u wud have any problems with muscle gain.


 agree


----------



## Guest

250 + daily

6ft 1

101kg


----------



## RickMiller

Does nobody here worry about their kidneys? 2g per kilogram of lean body mass is the upper limit for intake with no renal impairment, beyond that you're playing with fire a bit.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I'mon about 250grams at the moment, as i am cutting, fvck knows how many calories.

5 eggs in the morning for breakfast, with oats and water and half a grapefruit.

Then every two hours Turkey breast steamed with greens, which could be, beans, broc, sprouts, spinach, last meal is at 10 pm, so 6 meals a day.


----------



## RiZzah

> Does nobody here worry about their kidneys? 2g per kilogram of lean body mass is the upper limit for intake with no renal impairment, beyond that you're playing with fire a bit.


I'm feeling lazy, I could probably search but would you mind elaborating?



> 2g per kilogram


If that sort of intakes OK then great, because I've been on ECA last few weeks, struggling to eat much solid food and probably only 150-200G protein each day.

I've not actually lost any muscle that I've noticed, must have a bit cause I've lost 8 KG.


----------



## Mingster

RickMiller said:


> Does nobody here worry about their kidneys? 2g per kilogram of lean body mass is the upper limit for intake with no renal impairment, beyond that you're playing with fire a bit.


Where do you get the idea that high protein is bad for the kidney's?


----------



## cult

Mingster said:


> Where do you get the idea that high protein is bad for the kidney's?


Theres a link somewhere with teh kidneys because teh more protein teh more i ****,lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Mingster said:


> Where do you get the idea that high protein is bad for the kidney's?


High protein diets can cause renal stones.


----------



## RickMiller

Mingster said:


> Where do you get the idea that high protein is bad for the kidney's?


Physiologically the kidneys have to process and excrete the urea produced from the breakdown of protein in the diet. Intake within the guidance of 1.4-2.0g/kg lean body mass is fine, above this we don't know the extent this would have on renal function (for a review see Lowey & devia, 2009).

The likelihood is it would lead to a decline in renal function with chronic use overload. Add in the detrimental effect of androgens (testosterone) on renal function (Verzola et al. 2004) and you're setting yourself up for renal insufficiency over time.


----------



## RickMiller

LunaticSamurai said:



> High protein diets can cause renal stones.


Less chance of this happening if have a normal carbohydrate intake as the amount of keto-acids produced is lessened, as would sufficient alkali-salt producing foods (e.g. Cruciferous vegetables). Certainly a risk but no substantial evidence this far.


----------



## deeconfrost

too much protein can strain the kidneys?? i heard....i usually have between 100-150g


----------



## Mingster

RickMiller said:


> Physiologically the kidneys have to process and excrete the urea produced from the breakdown of protein in the diet. Intake within the guidance of 1.4-2.0g/kg lean body mass is fine, above this we don't know the extent this would have on renal function (for a review see Lowey & devia, 2009).
> 
> The likelihood is it would lead to a decline in renal function with chronic use overload. Add in the detrimental effect of androgens (testosterone) on renal function (Verzola et al. 2004) and you're setting yourself up for renal insufficiency over time.


So is there any concrete evidence or are we talking quote 'likelihood' and 'we don't know the extent this would have on renal function'? Sounds a bit vague to me....


----------



## Wheyman

400g protein +

1000g Carbs

Oh now thats Jay Cutler

Around 180g per day currently


----------



## Mingster

http://ndt.oxfordjournals.org/content/20/3/657.full


----------



## biglbs

I HAVE 270 G APPROX AND AM DIETING WAS [email protected]'5 NOW 379LBS(ONE WEEK),I RECON ON 500G ON JUICE IN GROWTH MODE!


----------



## MattGriff

I have around 500g a day and am 132kgs/291lbs


----------



## jed

not sure exactly but minimum of 300g at 192lb/87kg


----------



## Contest

I get 225g alone from powder LOL. Then factor in two meals consisting of chicken or salmon, quark/greek yougurt and nuts and I think I'm looking good for 500g+


----------



## Chelsea

Currently 320-340g as im dieting.


----------



## Big_Idiot

I'm too inconsistent at the moment. Anywhere between 200-300g a day.


----------



## ki3rz

180-200 usually


----------



## big_jim_87

right now 450-500g


----------



## CharliePax

Currently about 300-350g per day mostly from chicken

Bodyweight is 210lbs

Age is 23


----------



## andyparry123

202lbs

300g+


----------



## huge monguss

This has to be the oldest thread ive seen yet! but think I normally intake about 250-300


----------



## gymgym

200grs +

190lbs


----------



## leeds_01

330 at the moment


----------



## stealthy

are all these numbers coming from direct sources (ie dairy, whey, meat etc) or total daily protein (all of the last bracket plus things like vegetables, nuts, oats etc)??


----------



## Andy 67

185lb, 5'9, quite lean coz I've just finished a cut. Will probably be back up to 190lb by next week as I reload.

Protein when I'm cutting 200-250 per day with 2.5 - 3.0k cals

Bulking has been 150-200 per day with 3.5 - 4.0k cals, but I'm not going to do that any more as long as I'm Natty, because I pork out too quickly now.

I'm trying a lean bulk with 200-250 per day and 3.0 to 3.5k.


----------



## Andy 67

stealthy said:


> are all these numbers coming from direct sources (ie dairy, whey, meat etc) or total daily protein (all of the last bracket plus things like vegetables, nuts, oats etc)??


I include all protein. Veg protein is the same amino acids. All gets used as long as it gets digested.


----------



## Matt 1

Eating less than recommened... and better off for it


----------



## LukeV

Somewhere over the 250g mark, which i know is a bit much. But i love food too much :crying:


----------



## badly_dubbed

i think people got a bit nuts on protein.....it wont do any harm, but its not necessary really. not as much as we all have ben led to believe it is


----------



## Matt 1

badly_dubbed said:


> i think people got a bit nuts on protein.....it wont do any harm, but its not necessary really. not as much as we all have ben led to believe it is


x5billion


----------



## Hayesy

175pounds, on Anavar at the moment, Aim is 200g a day


----------



## badly_dubbed

Matt 1 said:


> x5billion


my mate goes tits on it...hes what 160lb....and has to have 450g a day....wtf is the point in that....

but i dont argue with idiots, they just bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## WilsonR6

Before I ****ed my shoulder up I was on 200+ without fail, at 12st0

Now I'm barely lifting, just cardioing etc I'd say about 100-130


----------



## Gynosaur

Between 150g and 200g for me. I'm growing just fine on that amount for now but will add more if I feel I need it.


----------



## JANIKvonD

300-400g+....depends how hungry i am tbh


----------



## solidcecil

Generally its around the 400g mark.


----------



## Ginger Ben

300g at the moment while dieting


----------



## Galaxy

300 atm from complete sources


----------



## Guest

308lbs, strongman training / competing / 300g a day minimum really.

Atleast 1kg of meat, plus a couple of shakes and milk, yoghurt, nuts etc.


----------



## 31205

robin_3_16 said:


> i eat around 200-300 because i am on cycle right now, sometimes i eat more, i also get about 700g of carbs because of bulking
> 
> gaining well too.
> 
> i weight abou 15 stone now,
> 
> not posting diet just usually eat 30g protein plus every 3 hours


30g every 3 hours? So in 24 hours you'd have 240g of protein eaten. I'm guessing you don't stay awake 24 hours in a day though?


----------



## Big ape

220g i thought that was a struggle some of u say 400g :cursing:


----------



## Quintillius

I rarely come near to 150g of protein... slacking I know :confused1:

Then again I have put on a decent amount of muscle with that low protein :cool2:


----------



## Big ape

dont anyone get bad bloating ... or bad wind from that much protein my ar5ehole is a nightmare on 220g cutting


----------



## T100

250g protein, max 200g carbs , how you guys can hit over 400g of carbs I don't know


----------



## Big ape

T100 said:


> 250g protein, max 200g carbs , how you guys can hit over 400g of carbs I don't know


i could easily hit 400-600g carbs a day but im cutting :confused1:


----------



## T100

Big ape said:


> i could easily hit 400-600g carbs a day but im cutting :confused1:


I'm bulking and hitting g around 200g carbs and it's bloating me out something rotten, the **** side of being an endo I suppose mate


----------



## Big ape

T100 said:


> I'm bulking and hitting g around 200g carbs and it's bloating me out something rotten, the **** side of being an endo I suppose mate


Yeah suppose ... although that bloating could be if u consuming all your carbs which contain high fiber ?


----------



## Contest

I get in 350g of protein and I can't imagine getting in any less.

I have 6 meals a day which contains roughly 50g-55g of protein. Then factor in protein from Soya milk and Pepto-Pro that I drink intra-workout and I'm there.

3 of them meals are solid meals and 3 are liquid.

My solid meals are 220g of chicken breast or 250g of lean turkey mince. When that meat is actually on the plate it doesn't seem a lot at all and I can easily eat more.


----------



## 2004mark

Probably no more than 120-150 at the moment. Just getting back into things so making ample progress without needing to try too hard with diet.


----------



## Big ape

Contest said:


> I get in 350g of protein and I can't imagine getting in any less.
> 
> I have 6 meals a day which contains roughly 50g-55g of protein. Then factor in protein from Soya milk and Pepto-Pro that I drink intra-workout and I'm there.
> 
> 3 of them meals are solid meals and 3 are liquid.
> 
> My solid meals are 220g of chicken breast or 250g of lean turkey mince. When that meat is actually on the plate it doesn't seem a lot at all and I can easily eat more.


Don't u get bloating or bad wind


----------



## Contest

Big ape said:


> Don't u get bloating or bad wind


From my protein intake never mate. If I start taking carbs to high I begin to bloat and feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Kristina

162lbs so I eat around 160-200g per day, give or take...


----------



## Kristina

Big ape said:


> Don't u get bloating or bad wind


Generally if you don't get enough fibre, this could be an issue. You can quite comfortably have a high protein diet and have no digestion issues if your fibre intake is decent.


----------



## 1manarmy

I'm currently on a lean bulk and I'm having 3750 cals on a 40/40/20 split so 375 protein 375 carbs 83 fat and I always wake up starving no matter how late I leave my carbs


----------



## armor king

iv learned that 100 gram of protein is better than 300 gram if your having plenty of carbs. I was dieting get rid of fat low carbs ergh never doing that again. I have at least 170 grams a day max would be 200


----------



## IronJohnDoe




----------



## Big Man 123

I have never ate more than 150 grams, 120 in average for years, I grew just as fast as the people that fell into the supplements protein lie. You need twice on drugs tho.


----------



## Fracked

I'm eating between 180 - 200g of protein a day form direct protein sources ( chicken, fish,whey etc) and about another 50-70 grams of protein from my carbs (I'm never sure whether to include these). I used to eat a lot more but have cut down and I don't notice a difference in training.


----------



## Conscript

Cutting on 750g of chicken per day!


----------



## BennyC

Used to be around 200g but now it's closer to 150g on average. The difference has been added to carbs, now circa 400-450g. Anything extra in an unassisted individual is not warranted and is just an expensive fuel source. My recovery, strength and weight gain have all been unaffected by this change.


----------



## Michael81

Currently around 250g...... cutting sucks.........


----------



## Prophecy

150g


----------



## khani3

Look to get at least 200g but most days hit the 230 to 250 mark


----------



## IGotTekkers

50 - 100g per day normaly. Sometimes less, rarely more.


----------



## colarado red

average 240g a day and trying to keep carbs down to 150 as cutting at the moment.


----------



## Dan94

150g-200g


----------



## Aliking10

170g now.

Used to aim for silly amounts of 250-300gr, but I've seen just as great results with it less.

However, its difficult for someone like me that loves meat to keep it low.


----------



## sauliuhas

cutting on 320-400g/day feel a bit poo sometimes, might cut protein a bit and up the carbs, as it's hard to deal with no energy sometimes..

had a cheat day yesterday lol, tub of ice cream, and later ribs, chips, burger.. felt bloated, but today omg veins and striations, at 6 wks out, might do the same thing, day before show as it defo works for me..


----------



## Heavyassweights

Aliking10 said:


> 170g now.
> 
> Used to aim for silly amounts of 250-300gr, but I've seen just as great results with it less.
> 
> However,* its difficult for someone like me that loves meat *to keep it low.


did you just come out there?


----------



## Major Eyeswater

Currently on 250-290 per day. Bulking on 4,000 to 4,200 cals per day at the moment, so I'm not making any major effort to consume extra protein beyond a scoop of whey in my morning oatmeal shake.

When I'm not on cycle it's more like 220-240 per day.


----------



## AlexB18

currently get just over 300g a day in at 2850 cals (roughly), always found a higher protein approach is better for me personally as it keeps me fuller than keeping the protein minimal or moderate.


----------



## Pinky

Sorry to comment on a old post but didn't wanna start a new one.

Im 13st 10lbs how much protein per day do i need? Id it 1g of protein per lb of body weight, or 0.5g per lb as im losing weight not maintaining or bulking.

Thanks


----------



## jimmy26

Misspinky1983 said:


> Sorry to comment on a old post but didn't wanna start a new one.
> 
> Im 13st 10lbs how much protein per day do i need? Id it 1g of protein per lb of body weight, or 0.5g per lb as im losing weight not maintaining or bulking.
> 
> Thanks


Experiment.. try lower and see how it goes, can then up it if need be


----------



## jimmy26

Misspinky1983 said:


> Is that how you work it out tho? I'll try 0.5 per lb of weight and see how i go. Thanks


I used to be around 1.5g dropped to 1 and sometimes as low as 0.75g .....made no difference whatsoever

go too high and its just an expensive fuel source imo


----------



## Ultrasonic

Misspinky1983 said:


> Sorry to comment on a old post but didn't wanna start a new one.
> 
> Im 13st 10lbs how much protein per day do i need? Id it 1g of protein per lb of body weight, or 0.5g per lb as im losing weight not maintaining or bulking.
> 
> Thanks


Stick to 1g per lb, if anything the evidence is you want more protein when cutting, not less. This is to help limit muscle loss.


----------



## aad123

I currently eat 200g of protein a day which works out to be roughly 1.25g per lb of lean body mass.


----------



## alexk993

212 lbs 318~ protein a day 1.5g/1lb


----------



## armor king

I have no idea how much i estimate somewhere between 300 to 400 insane i know. I believe in bulking to max and cuttin to the max


----------



## PowerTri

about 200. if i was lean id be about 84kg. Alas ive a 4 pack and power belly.


----------



## YahyaKoprulu

250 bit if i am on a diet it will be like 250+ protein


----------



## dannythinx

bout 100-120 weigh 14st 4lbs never used anymore then that all from diet no supp


----------



## TommyBananas

150g - I weigh 82kg.

When cutting around 210-220g.


----------



## Abc987

dannythinx said:


> bout 100-120 weigh 14st 4lbs never used anymore then that all from diet no supp


Really @14st 4 that seems very low. What do you look like, bf, height?


----------



## dannythinx

Abc987 said:


> Really @14st 4 that seems very low. What do you look like, bf, height?


nah its true. I started lifting 3 years ago weighed 13st 3 36" waist. I used to wear a medium shirt with a tshirt underneath to try and fill me out. no joke. im now 14st 4lbs I wear large everything and most tees and shirts are tight across the chest and shoulders etc. ive always eaten around 40g at breakfast 30 at lunch 40-50 at dinner and ive grown quite well aover the years. im 5'10 btw and id say bf is around 15% currently. the difference between now and then is mental my wife shows me pics sometimes from timehop on her phone when she comes across them to show me what I used to look like. tbh ive always been a bit cynical about supps so never used whey or creatine etc


----------



## dannythinx

im no fitness model lol but started out coz I was sick of clothes not fitting properly so just trained for size and haven't stopped yet. what I do do is eat around 3000 cals a day and I have a desk job so that's quite a bit for my activity levels


----------



## TommyBananas

Abc987 said:


> Really @14st 4 that seems very low. What do you look like, bf, height?


Protein intake when a surplus is present really doesn't need to be high.


----------



## Abc987

dannythinx said:


> nah its true. I started lifting 3 years ago weighed 13st 3 36" waist. I used to wear a medium shirt with a tshirt underneath to try and fill me out. no joke. im now 14st 4lbs I wear large everything and most tees and shirts are tight across the chest and shoulders etc. ive always eaten around 40g at breakfast 30 at lunch 40-50 at dinner and ive grown quite well aover the years. im 5'10 btw and id say bf is around 15% currently. the difference between now and then is mental my wife shows me pics sometimes from timehop on her phone when she comes across them to show me what I used to look like. tbh ive always been a bit cynical about supps so never used whey or creatine etc


Fair play mate if you can get away with eating so little. It's the dearest out the 3 so shopping nils must be low which is a plus.

I'm 14.2 and prob hit over 300p. I know that's ott but I'm always hungry and for me it's the better option.


----------



## Abc987

TommyBananas said:


> Protein intake when a surplus is present really doesn't need to be high.


Everyone is different mate. Last year I played around with my diet a lot. High carbs I get fat


----------



## dannythinx

TommyBananas said:


> Protein intake when a surplus is present really doesn't need to be high.


I think your right there bud. look at cows milk or baby milk arguably at the time when you are growing the most the protein is low v the carbs I don't think its all about protein at all its more to do with cal surplus imo could be completely wrong but that what I reckon


----------



## TommyBananas

Abc987 said:


> Everyone is different mate. Last year I played around with my diet a lot. High carbs I get fat


Calories makes people fat, not carbs. Don't mistake bloat or you accidently eating more calories for carbs making you fat. For a start; fat is the first thing that turns INTO fat in presence of a surplus, not carbs.



dannythinx said:


> I think your right there bud. look at cows milk or baby milk arguably at the time when you are growing the most the protein is low v the carbs I don't think its all about protein at all its more to do with cal surplus imo could be completely wrong but that what I reckon


When we have a calorie surplus, carbs are used for energy and all the other non-sense and this is why we need less protein to repair da muscles mane.


----------



## dannythinx

Abc987 said:


> Fair play mate if you can get away with eating so little. It's the dearest out the 3 so shopping nils must be low which is a plus.
> 
> I'm 14.2 and prob hit over 300p. I know that's ott but I'm always hungry and for me it's the better option.


your eating 2100g of protein a week that's 4.5lbs of protein! that's a lot of protein not sure if my body could synthesise that much into anything useful lol


----------



## Abc987

TommyBananas said:


> Calories makes people fat, not carbs. Don't mistake bloat or you accidently eating more calories for carbs making you fat. For a start; fat is the first thing that turns INTO fat in presence of a surplus, not carbs.
> 
> When we have a calorie surplus, carbs are used for energy and all the other non-sense and this is why we need less protein to repair da muscles mane.


As I said mate I fvcked about with my diet loads (this year actually) lol. All rough but 40/40/20, 30/50/20, 50/30/20 p/c/f and the last worked best for me. Just my experience


----------



## TommyBananas

Abc987 said:


> As I said mate I fvcked about with my diet loads (this year actually) lol. All rough but 40/40/20, 30/50/20, 50/30/20 p/c/f and the last worked best for me. Just my experience


well theres your first problem, using percentages.


----------



## Abc987

TommyBananas said:


> well theres your first problem, using percentages.


I don't see that as a problem mate. I counted cals for a while so I could get work out roughly what I was eating. I eat near enough the same each day so I added a bit here and there and took some away

I went from about 20% bf down to about 12 whilst adding about 8lbs on my first test cycle in 19 weeks and was well happy.


----------



## Abc987

TommyBananas said:


> Well it's not strictly a problem but simply..
> 
> in a surplus, 0.7-1g of protein per lb, 0.33-0.45g fat per lb (can go higher if you want) rest into carbs = win


I'm not an expert but that can't be the case for everyone surely


----------



## armor king

I cant really be botherd counting mine. I usually eat a whole chicken a day which i think has got 140g protien so i know i at least have over that amount


----------



## swoliosis

I'm on about 320 at 235 pounds


----------



## nitricdave

When you look at independant studies ( ie not done by the industry / supplement interests ) you get something like 1.7 grams per Kilo . Anything over that you are apparently just ****ting out or using carb / fat calories up to convert it. ACSM | Sports Nutrition Un-Plugged .


----------



## nitricdave

ACSM | Sports Nutrition Un-Plugged

1.7g per KILO.


----------



## Varenagan

TommyBananas said:


> Calories makes people fat, not carbs. Don't mistake bloat or you accidently eating more calories for carbs making you fat. For a start; fat is the first thing that turns INTO fat in presence of a surplus, not carbs.
> 
> When we have a calorie surplus, carbs are used for energy and all the other non-sense and this is why we need less protein to repair da muscles mane.


Then how come old bodybuilders from the 70s used to eat low carbs and they were never bloated or fat? Ofcourse carbs bloat you, they make you hold water and it's easier for carbs to turn into fat than fat itself from food.


----------



## TommyBananas

Varenagan said:


> Then how come old bodybuilders from the 70s used to eat low carbs and they were never bloated or fat? Ofcourse carbs bloat you, they make you hold water and it's easier for carbs to turn into fat than fat itself from food.


Are you dumb?

Fat is the first readily available thing that turns to fat, actually.

Please, go away or provide scientific evidence to support your statement. Be gone.


----------



## Varenagan

TommyBananas said:


> Are you dumb?
> 
> Fat is the first readily available thing that turns to fat, actually.
> 
> Please, go away or provide scientific evidence to support your statement. Be gone.


I don't need scientific evidence when it's been tried and tested. Go watch a video of bodybuilders training in Gold's Gym back in the 70s and there's your evidence. Look at pics of Frank Zane and there's your evidence. I don't need a black and white document written by a scientist who knows nothing about bodybuilding... I just need my eyes and my brain.


----------



## TommyBananas

Varenagan said:


> I don't need scientific evidence when it's been tried and tested. Go watch a video of bodybuilders training in Gold's Gym back in the 70s and there's your evidence. Look at pics of Frank Zane and there's your evidence. I don't need a black and white document written by a scientist who knows nothing about bodybuilding... I just need my eyes and my brain.


Lmfao


----------



## Varenagan

TommyBananas said:


> Lmfao


Not funny considering the fact it's true. Low carb = less bloat. They never went crazy with their calorie intake + carbs like the insulin abusers these days. Why do you think they all had smaller waists?


----------



## nWo

I used to eat 1xbw in lbs. Been eating 1.5x since I've decided to stay on T3, definitely working. May be able to get away with less, but I love meat so much I don't see why I'd bother lowering it.


----------



## Jordan08

Eating 180 Gms per day, body weight 176 lbs


----------



## MrTwisted

Aim for 200g @180lbs but hit 180g Minimum


----------



## biggestdog2007

nitricdave said:


> When you look at independant studies ( ie not done by the industry / supplement interests ) you get something like 1.7 grams per Kilo . Anything over that you are apparently just ****ting out or using carb / fat calories up to convert it. ACSM | Sports Nutrition Un-Plugged .


Thats per kg of lbm too, not total weight.

Im 100kg and eat 150g protein. If i substitute carbs or fats for more protein my performance decreases.


----------



## afrah15

I'm 160 lbs.


----------



## nandrodeca1979

1.5 x BW for me


----------



## Alanricksnape

I aim for 1g protein per lbs of lean mass according to bf estimate so I consume around 205g per day at the moment. I up it to 1.5g protein per lbs when I start to bring the calories down for fat loss.


----------



## Big ape

im 200lbs and eat 200g ... might make it lower tbf don't need that much


----------



## GaryMatt

220-260g

5'6

170 pounds


----------



## ConP

250 grams when in a surplus 300 grams when dieting.

Lean mass 187lb (via dexa scan) at 5ft8.


----------

